# EMR - Emerald Resources



## yogi-in-oz (4 October 2006)

Hi folks,

EMR ..... has already started to move on thin volume,
but will be alert for further news/moves, around:

03102006 ..... positive spotlight on EMR ..... 

09102006 ..... positive (finances?) news here

01112006 ..... minor

07112006 ..... minor

20-21112006 ..... minor news

24-27112006 ..... minor and positive (finances?)

01-04122006 ..... minor and positive

14122006 ..... minor and positive news?

19122006 ..... 2 cycles here = flat trading ???

29122006 ..... significant and negative cycle.


03012007 ..... significant and negative

05-09012007 ..... strong rally here???

19-22012007 ..... significant and positive news here ???

30012007 ..... may be positive news, but two opposing
cycles may make for flat trading.

happy days

yogi


----------



## jayhfd (15 December 2006)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Nice moves in recent days... Would have been nice to own some!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (7 January 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Hi folks,

EMR ..... trading to the script, so far ... see post above
 ..... and this week we will be alert for some news,
to lift it off its recent lows.

Lows were made on light volume, indicating not many 
traders willing to sell, at present time.

Last week's pullback also terminated around the lower
edge of a rising pennant, mostly seen as positive ... see
chart.

Looking ahead:

03012007 ..... significant and negative

05-09012007 ..... strong rally here??? ..... 

19-22012007 ..... significant and positive news here ???

30012007 ..... may be positive news, but two opposing
cycles may make for flat trading.

happy days

yogi


----------



## Gundini (2 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Anybody holding this one should be happy today.

Up 45%


----------



## wallave (2 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Yeah, very happy. Topped up with some more also.
Should see some higher prices over the next 2 weeks once the next lot of results are out.

The stock price is only 3 cents above the issue price, After today announcement, this is way undervalued.


----------



## doctorj (2 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



wallave said:


> After today announcement, this is way undervalued.



How much should they be worth & why?


----------



## resourceboom (2 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



doctorj said:


> How much should they be worth & why?




Note sure mate, but they are now valued at approx 8M.
And they have approx 2.5M cash.

A lot of people reckon 1BCF in the US is worth 5M to mkt cap.
But on this well alone they have 10% of up to 100BCF (plus condensate)

Plus they have plenty of other relatively lower risk projects, and the high risk high reward canning basin plays.

I got in on recommendation of the ten bagger quarterly newsletter, and topped up today on the good news.

Of course this well could be smaller then anticipated. But I hope not !!


----------



## wallave (3 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



			
				resouceboom said:
			
		

> Of course this well could be smaller then anticipated. But I hope not !!




Hopefully not too.  The fact that 50ft of shows were found as opposed to the anticipated 41ft should bode well for better than expected 100BCF.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Hi folks,

EMR  ... it took a bit longer than expected, but it has been
worth the wait ..... 

happy trading

  paul


----------



## jtb (4 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



doctorj said:


> How much should they be worth & why?




Stockanalysis has a valuation in of 30mil simply on mondays announced discovery
(fully diluted MC around 18m @ 30cps) and a risked exploration valuation of >50cps.

The Stokes Bay drilling commencing in may could be worth dollars per share (have a look on a resource map and you will see that Point Torment is listed as an undeveloped gas discovery).
Success at the deeper Valentine target will make EMR's adjacent, on trend,  target look *extremely* prospective.

Best of luck all


----------



## doctorj (4 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



wallave said:


> Hopefully not too. The fact that 50ft of shows were found as opposed to the anticipated 41ft should bode well for better than expected 100BCF.



Having more gross pay doesn't necessarily indicate a larger trap or larger percentage of the hydrocarbons in place being recoverable. It can't hurt however...


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Hi folks, 

EMR ..... took profits this morning, as a negative lunar
aspect due to come in, later today ... 

AKK next ... ???

happy trading

   paul


----------



## resourceboom (18 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Another trading halt, hope the outcome is as positive as the last one.
This will probably be flow testing results from Alice.
We will find out tomorrow!!


----------



## wallave (18 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

yep, if flow rates turn out good and this well is commercial then should see the sp head north of 40c - towards 50c hoping.  Should make the oppies 25c-35c mark.

Glamour Girl results probably only a week away as well, plus plenty more to come in the coming months.

This stock has got plenty of potential


----------



## resourceboom (27 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

And another trading halt.
This one will probably have results from Alice and Glamour Girl.
I really like that this company calls halts often.


----------



## wallave (28 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

yeah they only seem to trade a couple of days a week over the past month.

Agree, would be expecting both lot of results from GG and Alice on Monday.  Fingers crossed the results are good and then that the market acts the right way with them.


----------



## resourceboom (30 April 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Bad news on GG, P&A, and Alice flow testing continues, with tracer survey to determine the source of fresh water entering the wellbore.

Also they have announced a new project, Hope prospect, with 6.87%


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 May 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Hi folks,

EMR ... as requested, here's an update on our
time cycle analysis, for this stock:

      16052007 ... positive news expected, but next day,

      17052007 ... a negative cycle arrives ... finances???

      28052007 ... a VERY NEGATIVE time cycle here = low ???

      31052007 ... significant & positive light on EMR ... 

    08-11062007 ... negative news expected here.

   15-18062007 ... positive (finances???) cycle

   22-25062007 ... negative news expected here and may
                   be the same price, as 08-11062007 ... ???

      02072007 ... significant negative light on EMR

   06-09072007 ... minor cycle

      23072007 ... more negative news expected here and may
                   be the same price, as 08-11062007
                   and/or 22-25062007

.... and August should be VERY positive for EMR ... 

happy days

  paul

P.S. ..... AZZ uses similar analysis to the above data, except 
            cycles will likely start a day or two earlier than EMR



=====


----------



## moneymajix (26 May 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Hi Yogi

Closed 22c on Friday, 25th May.

Do you still expect low on 28th May as per your last post?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (28 May 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Hi moneymajix,

EMR ... sure nothing changes with those ime cycles
..... would like to see this one drop off over the next
couple of days to make a nice hammer low, around
15.5 - 17.o (??) .....

..... often lows are made, just one day before the
next positive cycle is due to come into play ... in
this case, the low is most likely, on 30052007 ... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## doctorj (28 May 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I figure Emerald all comes down to Valentine/Stokes Bay in July. Given Empire's greater leverage to success, I'm curious why it would be languishing around 0.7cps unch over the last few months. 

Anyway, lets hope Arc has some luck and your time cycles in august come good.


----------



## moneymajix (28 June 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Some movement here today. EMR is up 9.09% to 0.24c ( up 0.02c).

Anyone know if any news due soon.

Tightly held stock so could move on good news.


----------



## richmond (6 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

hi Yogi

Any updates on how things are progressing in terms of Emerald's prospects before the Canning drilling?? Is August still looking okay??
cheers
R


----------



## jtb (6 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Stay firm mate, I'm a believer in this canning program and have been waiting for many years.
Remember theres US upside too.

We can hold hands together.


----------



## moneymajix (19 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Ann. today
19 Jul 2007 13:05 !  Drilling of the Valentine-1 and Stokes Bay-1 wells in EP 104  5 

Share price up nearly 9% to 19c




http://www.arcenergy.com.au/files/news/Financial Review 13 Jul 07.pdf


----------



## jtb (19 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Today will show a breakout of this descending pattern too

Would assume the non-believers have mostly exited by now - bring it on.


----------



## moneymajix (19 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

JTB

Do you see the move continuing upwards, then?

Not selling before the news of the results of drilling?

Thanks in advance.

Close 20c (up over 14%).


----------



## jtb (20 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> JTB
> 
> Do you see the move continuing upwards, then?
> 
> ...




Most definately mate,
As mentioned previously I'm a believer in this program and have been waiting for many years for it to be drilled. Being rather jaded I suspect the more conservative target size quoted by ARQ recently is more to hose down any GDN style hysteria which would push the value of EMR and their adjacent lease through the roof.

The size of EMRs targets in EP405-6 (100% in green) can be seen when compared to Stokes bay/Valentine (Point Torment) in the attachment.

Alcoa's $40Mil could buy out EMR twice over @ present and don't forget we do have gas prospects in the US and hopefully at least one competent JV partner.

"ARC Energy Limited (ASX:ARQ) is pleased to advise that it has entered into a major gas sales
agreement (GSA) with Alcoa Australia for the delivery of up to 500 petajoules of gas from future discoveries on ARC’s interests
in the onshore Canning Basin. The GSA includes a gas prepayment by Alcoa to ARC of A$40 million in September 2007 that
will be used to accelerate ARC’s regional Canning Basin exploration program. Further details of the GSA are set out in Appendix
1.
The transaction has a range of benefits. It:
• provides ARC with the customer support to rapidly commercialise gas discoveries
• provides Alcoa with a diversified long term gas supply option
• accelerates ARC’s Canning Basin exploration program
• allows ARC to retain all liquids and oil discovered in the exploration program and retain operatorship and full equity in
its permits
• provides considerable flexibility, with the option for gas deliveries by ARC to Alcoa from the Perth Basin
• has the potential to bring very substantial benefits to the Kimberley and the traditional owners of the area
• has the potential to provide very significant quantities of “Domgas” from a new gas producing basin onshore WA.
ARC’s Canning Basin exploration program is due to commence in August 2007 when Century Rig 18 will be transported to the
Canning Basin from the Perth Basin. The Canning Basin exploration program is currently scheduled to run for three years and to
drill up to 20 exploration wells. As part of the GSA arrangements, at least four of the exploration wells will target gas prospects
with potential reserves sufficient to supply the GSA. The first wells in the program will test the Valentine and Stokes Bay
prospects targeting reserves of up to 1 TCF of gas and 19 million barrels of liquids."


----------



## moneymajix (30 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Ann. today 
Progress Update

This is heartening info. from the update.

Western Australia
Canning Basin

“...more than 131 of the world’s giant and super giant oil and gas
fields were discovered in the same geological setting
(Palaeozoic source and reservoir) as the Canning.
“The Canning may be the world’s least explored Palaeozoic
basin with only four wells per 10,000 km². Similar North
American basins have more than 500 wells per km².”

APPEA Flowline Magazine, Issue 15, Dec 2006


Close 18c.


Could do very well in August, IMO.


----------



## Ken (30 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

It is to be noted that a magazine has tipped EMR, their record is pretty good.

I'd love to get involved, but am lacking funds this week.  Under 20 cents seems like buying territory.


----------



## moneymajix (30 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Hi Ken

Do you have the details of the magazine?

name of the magazine and date?

Thanks in advance.


I had some but sold some other share to buy more.


----------



## Ken (30 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

it is the Resource Stocks  magazine.
july 2007 addition there is no write up. the guy has just picked EMR in his tipping comp. every other stock he has picked has gone up 200- 300%

so i am considering a small placement....


----------



## Trader Paul (31 July 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



richmond said:


> hi Yogi
> 
> Any updates on how things are progressing in terms of Emerald's prospects before the Canning drilling?? Is August still looking okay??
> cheers
> R






Hi folks,

EMR ... expecting 5 time cycles to bring a positive spotlight
          and some BIG and positive news, in August 2007:

       02082007 ... positive spotlight on EMR  ... this should bring BIG news/moves (???)

       09082007 ... more positive news expected here

  22-24082007 ... two time cycles = more positive news ...???

      12092007 ... positive news???

      03102007 ... positive spotlight on EMR ... 

  happy days

    paul


----------



## moneymajix (2 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

20c

PCL's Ann...

02 Aug 2007 15:59:12 Canning Basin drilling expected to commence in August 


The Canning Basin is one of the last under-explored areas in onshore Australia and has geological similarities with highly productive regions in Oman and the United States. The EP-104 permit is located adjacent to Derby and 150km northeast of Broome in Western Australia’s Kimberley Region.


----------



## jtb (2 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Interesting article in todays 'West' concerning the chinese CNOOC commiting to spending $162 million on gas exploration for its recently acquired lease NW of Wyndham

French giant 'Total' and Indian group 'Reliant' also pledging to to spend more than $300 million nearby.

Obviously these are offshore but I would assume they've got their eye on Cannings progress..............

Bought more today


----------



## moneymajix (2 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

JTB

That is interesting information. 

BTW, you would have to be in with a good chance to win the Tipping Contest this month!

I would have been tempted to buy more myself but no cash today!  Although, did buy more earlier in the week, so can't complain.

Well, I guess Trader Paul was correct with prediction of news on 2 August. Congrats to him.

Interesting to see how share price goes tomorrow.

LOL.


----------



## UPKA (2 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



jtb said:


> Interesting article in todays 'West' concerning the chinese CNOOC commiting to spending $162 million on gas exploration for its recently acquired lease NW of Wyndham
> 
> French giant 'Total' and Indian group 'Reliant' also pledging to to spend more than $300 million nearby.
> 
> ...





CNOOC is a strictly offshore explorer, i dont think they'll have any interest on the onshore oil fields. dunno about Total and Reliant though...


----------



## jtb (2 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

"China National Offshore Oil Corporation (CNOOC, SEHK: 0883, NYSE: CEO, Chinese: 中国海洋石油总公司) is the third-largest National Oil Company (NOC) in the People's Republic of China *next to CNPC*, Sinopec. It focus on the exploitation, exploration and development of crude oil and natural gas offshore of China. Its listed arm CNOOC Ltd shares are traded in Hong Kong and New York. China Oilfield Services (COSL) is a fellow subsidiary of CNOOC Limited listed in Hong Kong.

CNOOC is a state-owned oil company, 70% of whose shares are owned by the Government of the People's Republic of China"

Yes agreed UPKA, but CNPC are serious contenders and onshore focussed (BKP spring to mind)


----------



## jtb (2 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> JTB
> 
> That is interesting information.
> 
> ...




Hope so mate, bloody CVN went up 150% the first month I didn't pick em
So hopefully if I dont pick EMR next month 50c here we come

Yes Yogi is a bit of an enigma, loved his call on ADI


----------



## moneymajix (6 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EGO up 25%, EMR down 2% (20c).


If you want to be in on the Canning Basin action EMR might be a better bet at this stage.


What do you guys think?


----------



## jtb (7 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Only just getting around to reading last months 'Resource Stocks' and I see Peter Strachn' has recently taken a position in EMR @ 0.19c.


----------



## moneymajix (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Found this bit of info today ...

Buy recommendation from Intersuisse printed in the West Australian today page 65 based on Canning Basin exposure. 


Do yourself a favour - look a the buy side, look at the sell side.

Currently a low 20.5c.


----------



## zt3000 (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Is the Valentine canning basing project a link between EGO, EMR and ARQ?

Would it be fair to say to get maximum exposure to SP movements on this project it would be EGO and EMR???


----------



## doctorj (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The Valentine/Stokes bay drill is operated by ARQ.  EMR, EGO, PCL, ARQ and FAR all have equity in the drill.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Looks incredibly hard to get into and out of EMR. What reason is there to buy such an illiquid stock? On the other hand, over the last week I've already traded EGO 3x. Closer to drilling I'll be taking a hold position.


----------



## moneymajix (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR is tightly held so it should run very well on good news.

EGO - for some, seems to be a daytraders pleasure ground.


If anyone has the Intersuisse buy recommendation info, can you please post.

I would be interested in their reasoning. I would be interested to know if/how they compared EMR to the other players.


I am a happy EMR holder. I am not daytrading, holding, awaiting my reward!


PS: MST, not hard to get into EMR, you can buy some now for 21c.




LOL.


----------



## doctorj (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

To get an idea of the leverage each party has to the drill look in the research section on the FAR website (http://www.far.com.au).  I think its the top link in the main frame.  The information is a little outdated now as the targets have been revised, ARQ has increased their equity, EMR has reduced their equity and I believe FAR and EGO have increased their shares on issue or atleast announced their intention to do so.   It's a decent starting point mind you.  I also disagree with the risk % Strachan has used to discount the wells, but that's another issue for another post.


----------



## moneymajix (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Thanks Drj

The other thing is that EGO was at .007c and EMR at 23c (from memory) in the report you mention.

EGO is now 1.5c and EMR is 21c (but not for long, I suspect).





Cheers


----------



## TheAbyss (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Intersuisse morning note attached. You can get them yourself at the link below. Tuesday is the link for the EMR report.

I would be mindful that the morning notes are a free service and given that nothing is for free someone is paying for the report to be published so if it isnt the investors then perhaps it is the explorer.

http://www.intersuisse.com.au/standard.asp?pg=48


----------



## moneymajix (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

TheAbyss

Your post and the information given is most appreciated.

EMR now 22c, or up 10%.

The volume on the buy side looks to be building.


A reminder reading the article that EMR are not only in the Canning basin but also the USA.


LOL.


----------



## TheAbyss (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

My figures show

Data at: 08/08/2007 12:15:07					
Code	Cur. Value % Mvmt	 Volume	Value
ARQ	$1.450	-0.68	625374	906668
EGO	$0.016	23.08	64020811 959334
EMR	$0.215	7.5	366892	77040
FAR	$0.135	-3.57	747439	101241
PCL	$0.067	-6.94	14853	995


----------



## wllmtrish (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Topped my holding up this morning at 21c.
Only 50M shares on issue and when EMR moves it will move quickly.
This latest drill could be a company maker, imho.
DYOR I hold AGS CUL EMR RMI


----------



## bhutos (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



wllmtrish said:


> Topped my holding up this morning at 21c.
> Only 50M shares on issue and when EMR moves it will move quickly.
> This latest drill could be a company maker, imho.
> DYOR I hold AGS CUL EMR RMI




Same, it's nothing much but I only just got in today and flicked a k each at EMR & EGO, @ .215 & .015


----------



## moneymajix (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Bhutos

Tomorrow could be a good day for EMR as according to Yogi's information, 
9 August, is postive for EMR.


Good luck.


----------



## bhutos (8 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> Bhutos
> 
> 
> Tomorrow could be a good day for EMR as according to Yogi's information,
> ...





Thanks and heres hoping  - I actually put another order in for another k's worth in the last couple of hours trading for EMR at .21 with no luck.. i'll pick some up tomorrow morning hopefully. Should be a good little punt.


----------



## moneymajix (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

jtb

Saw your recent post on EGO.

Notice there are a few talking about moving their money to EMR (from EGO).

This is an example:
i took profits too.

moved them into EGO's partner EMR.

They have almost the same equity stakes in Canning Basin project...but check this:

At present...EGO's MC is $54 million
EMR's is only $15 million!!!!!!!!

----
Hope it starts a stampede!


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> jtb
> 
> Saw your recent post on EGO.
> 
> ...




That person it me

I don't think there'll be a stampede...because people buying EGO see it as a penny stock..and don't even look at market caps.

Should Canning prove up, then as far as I'm concerned, the switch is easy money


----------



## moneymajix (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Good onya Pommiegranite (or ttc)

The thought has been put in the heads of a few.

Good news and EMR will move as tightly held.


----------



## jtb (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The more the merrier over here I reckon - I can't buy anymore

Looking forward to the drill - boy has it been a long time for me.

It must be a right of passage to buy EGO when you start trading,
It was the first stock I ever had a million of and I remember seeing my name on a top 50 list or something (this before they cracked the 1 billion issued FPO's though) I thought I was the MOST.

It was all down hill from there

Off to bed dudes.

See you on the flip side


----------



## moneymajix (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

jtb and pommie

It's moving.

0.24c, up over 11%


Thanks goodness. I got so excited yesterday I sold some other shares and bought more EMR. 

30c shouldn't be too far away.


jtb

when you wake up I hope you have a nice surprise.


----------



## UPKA (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> jtb and pommie
> 
> It's moving.
> 
> ...




we r moving with a fair bit of volume, certainly looks like EGO holders jumping boat and onto this one. moneymajix ur dedication to this thread finally being paid off good work mate!


----------



## moneymajix (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

UPKA

Thanks. 

So frustrating seeing EGO almost quadruple its share price of late and EMR's shareprice went backwards!  Similar exposure to the Canning basin.

Nice to see some upward movement.


EGO might be considered expensive now. What do you think?


----------



## UPKA (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> UPKA
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




yes, i think EGO is hitting its peak at 2.5c, personally i wouldnt pay more than 2c for it, as it is still a very risky play. EGO just got dumped down to 2.2c as i typed this, its played by more n more day traders, which makes the SP more volatile and harder to move. where as EMR in the other hand has a different story


----------



## chicken8 (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR has much less shares on offer compared to EGO

and also the low volume has "protected" EMR from day traders and kept out the volatility

i think when more and more people realise that EMR is better leverage, we will see the shareprice move in our prefered direction.

just a matter of waiting for the sleeping giant to wake


----------



## moneymajix (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Chicken,

Well said.

Where did you get that dog from?  Is it wearing a wig?




23.5c and options up over 13% to 12.5c.


QUESTION?

What is the options exercise price and date?

Cheers


----------



## UPKA (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I had a look at Emerald's website, found that Mr Robert Berven the Executive Director ran a few different companies before, and all got aquired by bigger companies. looks like Mr Berven is the type who likes to focus on exploration then offload the projects/interests to other firms. and in this instance, most likely to be aquired by ARC Energy.


----------



## chicken8 (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> I had a look at Emerald's website, found that Mr Robert Berven the Executive Director ran a few different companies before, and all got aquired by bigger companies. looks like Mr Berven is the type who likes to focus on exploration then offload the projects/interests to other firms. and in this instance, most likely to be aquired by ARC Energy.




very interesting.

if a takeover was to come in from ARC. what would you expect the takeover share price be?

at what premium over the current sp


----------



## benwex (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I have been watching EGO's stunning sp appreciation in the last few days, something in the Canning basin?? 

As a day trader at hard, the volume increase day on day are a give away that there is alot of short term trading...

But EMR is a different proposition as it has a larger sweet of projects and to be so resilient on a shocking day for the overall market shows there is a strong following out there.

The volume today is at 3m at 3am, and will easily be the highest volume traded in the last 12 months.

Stratham likes it and has a good track record for picking small cap oil and gas.

Lets hope the market settles down..

benwex


----------



## UPKA (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> very interesting.
> 
> if a takeover was to come in from ARC. what would you expect the takeover share price be?
> 
> at what premium over the current sp




That really depends on the project value, bt we can normally expect 20-30% premium on top of the SP. But in short term, i expect EMR to match EGO's performance. 

Also note that one of its wells in Texas is rated 80% success rate (see Intersuiss Report), and waiting a on a Nature Title Grant on EP 405-6 which is due west of Valentine! so alot of news r coming out this couple of mths.


----------



## UPKA (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Sorry js one more thing, can u guys post a chart up in the Potential Breakout thread? this one is looking to break out the 24c resistance in volume, if we finish above 24c, we'll have a very good week ahead!:


----------



## chicken8 (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

reasonably strong finish to the day after having to go down to the 22c range around 3:40pm

the volume speaks for itself though. haven't seen this kind of volume in EMR for a long time. sign of things to come perhaps

how much of that volume is from EGO investors is unknown but the volume is good nonetheless


----------



## jtb (10 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> Sorry js one more thing, can u guys post a chart up in the Potential Breakout thread? this one is looking to break out the 24c resistance in volume, if we finish above 24c, we'll have a very good week ahead!:




I think Kenna's would disagree with you atm UPKA.
A little bit further to go yet but she's doing her best to do the right thing


----------



## moneymajix (11 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I borrowed this from another site...

What do you guys think?

26c is the pivot point once there, EMR has a stronger possible chance of going straight to 30c.

The current base pattern forming puts EMR in a strong place for higher movement, the key now is anticaption level of traders.


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> I borrowed this from another site...
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...




The way I see it with oil *explorers* you either win big or you lose big.
No matter what drives the SP (institution backing, favourable press etc), until we get the drill results, none of it matters unless you are looking to buy or sell prior to results.

Oil seems to be more of a hit or miss affair than others resources. So its great to see EMR with lots of projects.


----------



## jtb (11 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I'm surprised there was no further comment regarding my earlier post on Alcoa's pre-purchase of gas from the Canning

*"ARC Energy Limited (ASX:ARQ) is pleased to advise that it has entered into a major gas sales
agreement (GSA) with Alcoa Australia for the delivery of up to 500 petajoules of gas from future discoveries on ARC’s interests
in the onshore Canning Basin. The GSA includes a gas prepayment by Alcoa to ARC of A$40 million in September 2007 that
will be used to accelerate ARC’s regional Canning Basin exploration program"*.

One would imagine that once native title negotiations are complete that Arc will be very keen to punch some holes into the monster 'Eve Rose' prospect and I would assume EMR would be looking at a free carried >40% position if theres anything at all in Stokes/Valentine

I can only imagine the risked valuation.

With all the Canning related EGO chatter it's interesting to note that with EGO Presently @ 2.5c EMR should be >40c 
EGO @ 5c = 
So lets hope that she doubles and we ?

With options conversion in May we also have cash 7 months away without any dilution. Something I think is presently weighing on the other partners in PCL and FAR

Onwards and upwards


----------



## moneymajix (12 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

jtb

Thanks for the post which I enjoyed reading.

Onwards and upwards, it seems so. At this stage my target - the 40s.


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Using the out of date StockAnalysis matrix of the Valentine project, I have updated it with:

1. *Fully* *Diliuted *Current Market Caps, including recents placement, with the assumption that excercies of options is already factored into the SP.

2. New adjusted and non-risk adjusted leverages and cps values.

Please note that I have not changed the StockAnalysis' Targets, Oil/Gas values, or the 6.7% risk factor (Do not know where Strachan got that from).

Please feel free to tinker with the formulae/correct any errors and repost the spreadsheet.

Of course, it goes without saying that each company's other drill targets need to be looked at when viewing the downside on the company, should Valentines day be a none event. 

Bottom line, if successful Valentine will be a company maker for the 4 smaller partners, with Emerald giving the biggest % gains from the current SP. Next week, I think investors will wake and realise that they've been batting for the wrong team.

Cheers


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

There were some cell reference errors in the last spreadsheet. Here is the amended one. I hope there aren't any more errors.

Oh well...still shows EMR will have the best % returns if Valentine is a goer.


----------



## jtb (12 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Yeah good work pommie.
You can understand where I'm coming from with the Eve Rose prospect next door


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



jtb said:


> Yeah good work pommie.
> You can understand where I'm coming from with the Eve Rose prospect next door




Thanks..to be honest jtb, I'm new to this whole Canning Basin JV. 

My main concern is that EMR isn't involved in further drills, as from all accounts it may take a few drills in CB to hit the bullseye.

I'm assuming as AQN has JVd with EMR etc on Valentine, EMR would get first options to JV at other places within the CB.

Do you have any theories as to what's been happening with EGO? I have not read one plausible theory. I don't trust the SP with EGO.


----------



## moneymajix (12 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EGO v. EMR 

Why has the EGO take off been greater than EMR, to date?


1.
EGO has billions of shares so easier for day traders to move about.
EMR has around 50 million (and tightly held).

2. 
The PR machine such as HC.


3.
Others may like to add additional reasons....



Seems EMR has the best leverage now, as Pommie's post outlines.


Happy days.


----------



## jtb (12 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Money,

As mentioned previously, its simply the orders of magnitude available for shares that are priced in decimal points.
The examples are endless of P&D on stocks/options at this price range.

Pommie,

Check out the bottom left hand corner of the map this is the comparable shallow target (to the Stokes formation only) on EMR's 100% lease.

I'll leave it up to you to figure for a deep Valentine analogue

As per not being part of the other other canning drills.
They are in JV for *all* the yellow section including West Kora. 

This from there quarterly-

"Figure 4: Canning Basin showing Emerald’s EP104 / R1 (yellow) and EPA 4/05-6 (green)
interests, and mapped prospects and leads. *The main feature on both leases is the Pinnacle Fault,
the source of much of the previous hydrocarbon production in the Canning *Basin. "  

In my opinion ARQ will first focus where oil/gas is or was before heading out into the tiger country.
Remember they will be accepting 40million dollars as a pre-purchase arrangement next month


----------



## benwex (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



jtb said:


> I think Kenna's would disagree with you atm UPKA.
> A little bit further to go yet but she's doing her best to do the right thing




I think today will be the day we can put EMR in the break out thread..

Lets so if the activity around EGO will shift and traders will take up EMR for a few days.

Hope its a good week for all.

benwex


----------



## chicken8 (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR and EGO both halted right now but i can't see the announcement

anyone got a copy of the announcement??

is this the one we're waiting for???


----------



## zt3000 (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Commencement of the Empire Oil & Gas N.L. Canning Basin
exploration programme with the spudding of the Valentine-1 exploration well.

Let the roller coaster begin!


----------



## bhutos (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> EMR and EGO both halted right now but i can't see the announcement
> 
> anyone got a copy of the announcement??
> 
> is this the one we're waiting for???




ha.. I had just put another order on for EMR too after it slipped back a bit. If it's good news I'll be mighty unimpressed  
I've been assuming the drilling was taking place roughly around the 19th based on a previous announcement, and the fact that things always take longer than estimated, but it sounded rough so could be.....


----------



## bhutos (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Commencement of the Empire Oil & Gas N.L. Canning Basin
> exploration programme with the spudding of the Valentine-1 exploration well.
> 
> Let the roller coaster begin!




Just noticed the announcement in the time it took to reply here - my seat is in the full and upright position!


----------



## UPKA (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

remember guys EMR has another project EP405/6 due west of valentine, on the same fault line and 100% owned! so a discovery at Valentine will push EMR alot higher than EGO! PLUS, they started another drill in Texas with 80% possibility of a hit, its only a matter of time now boys!


----------



## zt3000 (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Another Announcement!!!

ARC`s Canning Basin Exploration Program Commences!

Man did they pick a good day to announce things 

Hold on tight this is going to be a ride and a half!


----------



## chicken8 (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

its the same announcement

so EGO goes up 10% after the announcement and EMR goes down 5%

confused?


----------



## jtb (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> remember guys EMR has another project EP405/6 due west of valentine, on the same fault line and 100% owned! so a discovery at Valentine will push EMR alot higher than EGO! PLUS, they started another drill in Texas with 80% possibility of a hit, its only a matter of time now boys!




UPKA,

Did you notice the info in the white box of my previous post?
The shallow target alone is five times larger than stokes - punch that data into pommies spreadsheet and see what you reckon


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



jtb said:


> UPKA,
> 
> Did you notice the info in the white box of my previous post?
> The shallow target alone is five times larger than stokes - punch that data into pommies spreadsheet and see what you reckon




Ok..this is now ridiculous.

EGO's market cap is $75 million
EMR's is $22 million

I just sold out of my position in EGO and bought more EMR. Far too scary to hold EGO.


----------



## zt3000 (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Pommiegranite said:


> Ok..this is now ridiculous.
> 
> EGO's market cap is $75 million
> EMR's is $22 million
> ...




True that, but ain't market sentiment a fickle thing. Could it be a substantial holding increase? Still less volume that Fridays effort ... more people holding for drill results now i'd say

Dyor


----------



## UPKA (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



jtb said:


> UPKA,
> 
> Did you notice the info in the white box of my previous post?
> The shallow target alone is five times larger than stokes - punch that data into pommies spreadsheet and see what you reckon




Hi jtb, thats why EMR is so undervalued, bt its picking up now, it took a few weeks be4 ppl realise the potential for EGO, i think it'll be the same for EMR. we r not gonna double or triple in few days, it takes time. i reckon 2 weeks from now, or a week be4 the completion of the drill, we'll see EMR's mkt cap closer to EGO's if not more!


----------



## MS+Tradesim (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Well, after doing the research and the sums, I have to retract my previous comment about EGO in favour of EMR. I sold all my EGO last week and have just taken a nice position in EMR now. I like the look of its prospects in terms of CB and Hope. Downside is limited. Upside is magnificent. Love it.


----------



## moneymajix (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

27c

We all agree we are gonna make money.



Thanks for all the wonderful input from the posters on this thread.


----------



## UPKA (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

we have done a recorde volume today, should definately be an interesting week for EMR, im pretty confident that this will hold even if the the market goes down tomorrow. still smallish traders, wanting for the big guns to come in as seen in EGO.


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Another good day at the office -22% rise. In the last 6 trading days, we've only had one fall, and that was only 2.4%.


It looks as though EMR is finally being 'discovered'. IMO this should snowball this week providing that Cow Jones doesn't end up in the slaughterhouse again.


----------



## UPKA (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Pommiegranite said:


> Another good day at the office -22% rise. In the last 6 trading days, we've only had one fall, and that was only 2.4%.
> 
> 
> It looks as though EMR is finally being 'discovered'. IMO this should snowball this week providing that Cow Jones doesn't end up in the slaughterhouse again.




yes definately, with recorde volume going through today, im sure this one will pop up on alot of traders' radars. lots of buyers around the 27-28c level, bt there's always someone dumping 100k shares at a time, dunno if its the same person tho.


----------



## moneymajix (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

UPKA

Suggestion that large seller/s could be the sophisticated investors who got in at 18c via placement.


This is the best thread I have ever read, imo.


----------



## chicken8 (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> UPKA
> 
> Suggestion that large seller/s could be the sophisticated investors who got in at 18c via placement.
> 
> ...




if only share prices were based on quality of threads

i am quite new at the oil and gas sector but i heard suggestions that with exploration drilling for oil as soon as the drilling is complete, and they hit, the company will move into production.

is this true? and if so what is the expected sp of EMR if canning turns into production?


----------



## zt3000 (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Pommiegranite said:


> Another good day at the office -22% rise. In the last 6 trading days, we've only had one fall, and that was only 2.4%.
> 
> 
> It looks as though EMR is finally being 'discovered'. IMO this should snowball this week providing that Cow Jones doesn't end up in the slaughterhouse again.




MOOOOOO  Thats one big reason i'm reluctant to hold any small speccies .... but then again you see EGO's performance last week when everything was going to (oooo) that in the brackets are little roo poos hahaha

Will be interesting non the less


----------



## bhutos (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> yes definately, with recorde volume going through today, im sure this one will pop up on alot of traders' radars. lots of buyers around the 27-28c level, bt there's always someone dumping 100k shares at a time, dunno if its the same person tho.




Well even at 28c it's a steal compared to getting into EGO atm. I missed out on the post announcement dip because I was a bit too slow but I bought more @ 28c. I sold out of EGO at .035 and put it on EMR though so I didn't mind too much about a cent here or there... figured it would be better now some of the EGO sentiment is bleeding into EMR rather than cry tomorrow..


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> MOOOOOO  Thats one big reason i'm reluctant to hold any small speccies .... but then again you see EGO's performance last week when everything was going to (oooo) that in the brackets are little roo poos hahaha
> 
> Will be interesting non the less




EMR have a strong cash position. So do EGO on that note.
So they will keep drilling until they find something.

Its the speccies with only enough cash for 3-6 months are the ones to watch out for i.e cap raising in the offiing.


----------



## jtb (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> if only share prices were based on quality of threads
> 
> i am quite new at the oil and gas sector but i heard suggestions that with exploration drilling for oil as soon as the drilling is complete, and they hit, the company will move into production.
> 
> is this true? and if so what is the expected sp of EMR if canning turns into production?




Chicken- depends on what they get.
Condensate or oil will be separated and trucked out, Mobile production assemblies are available (skid mounted) 

Empire use one at RR which can be duplicated or redeployed (due to production decilne).

Oil facilities also exist at the east end the fault (Kora).

Separated gas could be re-injected into the reservoir until pipework is installed.Talk of a great northern pipeline has been going around for some time, to NW reserves with export facilities and ultimately the existing SW link (DBGP). 
This is becoming a priority as energy restrictions are hampering new development in both the NW/Pilbara/Mid-west but also chemical process and generation needs in the SW half.

Pricewise its impossible to say but it will be lots more than what it is atm


----------



## jtb (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Chicken- be aware that EGO's previously stated target size  (for years) is VASTLY different (@ 10% chance of success) than ARQ's most recent (@ 50%).
If we use ARQ's conservative figures of 380Bcf and 19mmbls (Valentine) and then apply the strict values of $18 bbl (retail >$60) and 35c Mcf (retail >$6).

Then a discovery is worth >4c to EGO and 58c for EMR.

A target of 1TCF or 200mmbls than your probably @ the lower end yes, but remember that a lot stands between drilling the hole and $$$.


----------



## Miner (13 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Hi Guys

In connection with EMR thread can I ask some dumb questions.
1. What is the Relationship between EMR and EGO. I realise both are speculative oil exploration companies and noticed EGO has sky rocketted and top of August competition. Every discussion of EMR brings EGO into picture.
2. What is meant by IMO ?
3. Why in a forum some people use acronyms as not every one in this forum to understand those acronyms. May be Joe consider to publish a list of commonly used acronyms and the gurus continue using their short acronyms and cryptic languages. No criticism but to understand your valuable communication.

Regards

Miner


----------



## moneymajix (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Miner

IMO - in my opinion


There is also, IMHO - in my honest (humble) opinion.




Night.


----------



## doctorj (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

You'll get used to the acronyms.  It is part and parcel of the forum world I'm afraid.  Just like trading, the internet has a language all its own that you'll learn through time.  I recommend using google to decipher any new acronyms you stumble upon.

EMR and EGO keep getting brought up in the same breath because they're currently part of a JV drilling a well in the Perth Basin.  The operator is ARQ and the other ASX listed partners are FAR, PCL.



Miner said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> In connection with EMR thread can I ask some dumb questions.
> 1. What is the Relationship between EMR and EGO. I realise both are speculative oil exploration companies and noticed EGO has sky rocketted and top of August competition. Every discussion of EMR brings EGO into picture.
> ...


----------



## UPKA (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Miner said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> In connection with EMR thread can I ask some dumb questions.
> 1. What is the Relationship between EMR and EGO. I realise both are speculative oil exploration companies and noticed EGO has sky rocketted and top of August competition. Every discussion of EMR brings EGO into picture.
> ...





Hi Miner, 

if you are really interested in EGO n EMR, i'd suggest you to go thru the posts, some r quite informative. I'm sure you'll find all you need to know from the two threads.


----------



## moneymajix (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Morning All,


EMR doing nicely this morning as you all know, I am sure. 
31c, up over 10%.

Not unexpected, to most of those who read this thread and its excellent posts.


I should have followed UPK's lead when replying to Miner's post in the wee hours!  Less is more, sometimes.

Cheers


----------



## UPKA (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> Morning All,
> 
> 
> EMR doing nicely this morning as you all know, I am sure.
> ...





IS ANYONE WATCHING EGO? its js exploded, no idea why!?  Surely ppl r buying it not because the SP is cheaper than EMR? doesnt anyone look at the market cap anymore?


----------



## zt3000 (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Yeah EGO went ballistic ... i'd say EMR is better value now in comparison but i think the problem is that it's already 30c. Its easier for a stock to move IMO from 2c to 4c then 30c to 90c


----------



## chicken8 (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Yeah EGO went ballistic ... i'd say EMR is better value now in comparison but i think the problem is that it's already 30c. Its easier for a stock to move IMO from 2c to 4c then 30c to 90c




based on the SP alone i would agree with you

but not in terms of market cap

i mean EGO has now got 5 times the market cap of EMR

and not long ago they were quite similar in market cap

i'm sure that alot of people in EGO right now don't even know what the company does, but bought purely due to the action they were getting


----------



## UPKA (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> based on the SP alone i would agree with you
> 
> but not in terms of market cap
> 
> ...




Agreed, due to EGO's volume, it has been the most traded stock on ASX for the last few weeks, which caught many eyes. EMR in the other hand is a quiet performer, it'll take sometime for ppl realise its value, so patience is the key my friend.


----------



## jtb (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I wouldn't want to be mister 6.3c atm

Nobody can say they weren't or haven't been warned.

In regard to small cap stocks not running from this SP.
Look at TRF / FWL / ADI /AUT / GDN twice / etc etc

Onwards and upwards


----------



## zt3000 (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Whats the EMRO exercise price and date? Just trying to figure out its  value. Thanks people  I'm guessing its about 30c but i could be wrong cheers


----------



## jtb (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

20c - May 2008

Note - *after* scheduled testing of adjacent lease.

I expect the premium to close to 10c shortly, will be worth monitoring the dif'


----------



## zt3000 (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



jtb said:


> 20c - May 2008
> 
> Note - *after* scheduled testing of adjacent lease.
> 
> I expect the premium to close to 10c shortly, will be worth monitoring the dif'




What you mean but the after scheduled testing part jtb?

Already 10c in the money ... hrmmm ... yes will be worth monitoring


----------



## jtb (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> What you mean but the after scheduled testing part jtb?




zt- refer my post #82-

EP405-6 has been slated for drilling Q2 2008 for some time. I get the impression that the NT approvals are expected this year.


----------



## jtb (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Check out this weekly chart (daily is ridiculous) guess which ones EGO
I can wait........................


----------



## UPKA (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Dont forget that their Texas operation is already underway, results from that could come out sooner than CB. I think we probably need a speeding ticket to get the market's attention!


----------



## greggy (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> What you mean but the after scheduled testing part jtb?
> 
> Already 10c in the money ... hrmmm ... yes will be worth monitoring




I bought 65,000 EMRO at 14c yesterday. According to EMR's announcement of 13 Aug 07, "Emerald has the highest leverage to a successful outcome from these two prospects [Valentine and Stokes Bay] with only 62.35 million shares and 35.63 million options on issue. Emerald estimates that a discovery could add several million barrels of oil equivalent resources, net to Emerald". 
Also interesting is that a dscovery at either of these 2 projects will greatly enhance the value of Emerald's 100% owned permit application block EPA 4/05-6 located immediately west of EP 104. EPA 4/05-6 covers apporx. 70 kms of the Pinnacle fault system which is considered to be a key structural element for the migration and entrapment of hydrocarbons in this portion of the Canning Basin.  
EMR is also cashed with around $4 million as at early Jul 07.
Hence, IMO I feel that EMR offers potentially the greatest leverage to any discovery at Valentine and Stokes Bay.
It also has interesting US oil and gas interests.
DYOR


----------



## Wilson! (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Greggy, agree emr has huge potential upside. 
I am only new to it but doing all my research now

Seems it has a 25m market cap, as opposed to ego's 95m cap, and ego is getting all the spotlight, because it is cheap, sp wise anyway, but that's it

Dont get me wrong, ego is a great stock but emr is my bet due to the low market cap, and it is only up a fraction of ego

As i've said elsewhere, its not rocket science to see which now offers a great position / leverage position 

Dont know anything about the Texas operation??


----------



## jtb (14 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



greggy said:


> I bought 65,000 EMRO at 14c yesterday. According to EMR's announcement of 13 Aug 07, "Emerald has the highest leverage to a successful outcome from these two prospects [Valentine and Stokes Bay] with only 62.35 million shares and 35.63 million options on issue. Emerald estimates that a discovery could add several million barrels of oil equivalent resources, net to Emerald".
> Also interesting is that a dscovery at either of these 2 projects will greatly enhance the value of Emerald's 100% owned permit application block EPA 4/05-6 located immediately west of EP 104. EPA 4/05-6 covers apporx. 70 kms of the Pinnacle fault system which is considered to be a key structural element for the migration and entrapment of hydrocarbons in this portion of the Canning Basin.
> EMR is also cashed with around $4 million as at early Jul 07.
> Hence, IMO I feel that EMR offers potentially the greatest leverage to any discovery at Valentine and Stokes Bay.
> ...




Welcome dudes, looks rather bullish 

If the world doesn't end, Friday may be interesting.

Start chanting if you feel the urge coz DrJ is giving me a flogging in the stockpicking comp


----------



## zt3000 (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Nice sell off this morning ... because EMR is directly affected by someone in the US not being able to pay of their mortgage???? 

Man the markets are so much like sheep frustrating sometimes ...

Oh well ... now we start again


----------



## UPKA (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Nice sell off this morning ... because EMR is directly affected by someone in the US not being able to pay of their mortgage????
> 
> Man the markets are so much like sheep frustrating sometimes ...
> 
> Oh well ... now we start again




I seriously cant understand why there's such huge difference btw EGO and EMR. this morning EGO jumped 15% and EMR dropped 15%, and yet EMR is the one with the lower mkt cap, i guess after all the mkt is unreasonable...


----------



## zt3000 (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> I seriously cant understand why there's such huge difference btw EGO and EMR. this morning EGO jumped 15% and EMR dropped 15%, and yet EMR is the one with the lower mkt cap, i guess after all the mkt is unreasonable...




Yeah tell me about it ... doesnt make sense

Market Cap EGO 86 mill
Market Cap EMR 22 mill

Aprox same exposure to Valentine ... EMR more tenemants next door 100% owned ...

EMR is 1/4 value of EGO ... hrmmm


----------



## bhutos (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I'd stock up again at 25-26 but I topped up happily at 31 and i'm out of punting money on something this speculative. My average buy is 26.2c anyhow, 21, 21.5, 28 & 31. So i'm not too concerned.. I'm really just waiting for results now although if there is a significant movement up in the next 20 days I might try and freecarry a portion.


----------



## buggalug (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Anyone willing to take a punt what it will close at today? Depending on the panic / margin calls this arvo, I'll be an optimisist and say 0.27.

At least the drop today has been on lower volumes than the breakout (so far anyway). If US can at least go sideways for a a few days I think we might see it recover a little. Fair chance the US was slide again though.


----------



## UPKA (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



buggalug said:


> Anyone willing to take a punt what it will close at today? Depending on the panic / margin calls this arvo, I'll be an optimisist and say 0.27.
> 
> At least the drop today has been on lower volumes than the breakout (so far anyway). If US can at least go sideways for a a few days I think we might see it recover a little. Fair chance the US was slide again though.




seeing such a huge drop on our market with lil news coming out of US, i think we should recover about 1% tomorrow from bargain hunters, then we'll see EMR up to yesterday's level (MAY BE!!). well if we close above 5800 pts that is.


----------



## Sean K (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> seeing such a huge drop on our market with lil news coming out of US, i think we should recover about 1% tomorrow from bargain hunters, then we'll see EMR up to yesterday's level (MAY BE!!). well if we close above 5800 pts that is.



LOL.  So: up, down, sideways, depending on the US and whether I find a four leaf clover tonight, in Peru. he, he. 

Personally, I'm going to guess on a neutral day tomorrow. From shell shock. 

(if I find a four leaf clover tonight)


----------



## bhutos (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I can't believe the hammering today. I know I said I didn't really have any more cash for this particular punt, but I couldn't help myself with EMRO @ .115.. just a little too low.


----------



## greggy (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Recent events in the US are really having a bad effect on sentiment.  Although I could have sold my options yesterday for a quick 30% turnaround I'm going to hold on for a little while yet. EMr appears to be the most attractive entry point into both Valentine and Stokes Bay.
DYOR


----------



## jama_kj (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Check out this announcement by Arc - looks like they're confident

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
Wednesday 15 August 2007
The Canning Basin exploration program ARC’s up
ARC announced on Monday 13 August the spudding of the Valentine-1 exploration well near
Derby in northwest Australia’s Kimberly region. Valentine-1 marks the start of a major oil and
gas exploration program in one of the most under-explored Palaeozoic aged basins in the
world – the Canning Basin.
ARC has rapidly established holdings in excess of 75,000 square kilometres in the Canning
Basin, giving it by far the largest acreage position in the Basin. ARC’s holdings include a wide
variety of geological play types, with more than 30 prospects and leads already identified with
very significant potential for substantial quantities of both oil and gas.
ARC’s interest in the Basin was sparked by its similarities to other Palaeozoic basins around
the world where prolific reserves of oil and gas have been discovered. Furthermore, the
factors that had previously made exploration in the Basin difficult have now been largely
overcome. ARC is now initiating the re-evaluation of the Basin with the spudding of Valentine-
1.
The Valentine-1 well is targeting a large gas-condensate prospect. It is the culmination of the
last 12 months of work by ARC to establish its commanding acreage position in the Canning
Basin, review and re-evaluate massive volumes of geological and geophysical data, identify a
series of high quality prospects and put in place the logistics for the start of a major exploration
program.
Commercial Potential
Exploration in the Canning Basin has historically been hampered by the region’s remoteness
and lack of infrastructure. However, the rapid development of the northwest has seen the
infrastructure put in place to facilitate modern and effective exploration and production of oil
and gas in onshore northern Australia. This has been amply demonstrated by the successful
and profitable production and export of oil from the Blina Field (now 100% owned and
operated by ARC).
ARC’s proven early production system for oil, developed and demonstrated by the company in
the Perth Basin, will allow even small volumes of oil discovered in the Canning Basin to be
quickly commercialised. For larger discoveries, ARC’s early production system will allow
immediate cash flow to fund the costs of a full field development.
The development of gas from the Basin will be underpinned by the gas sales contract with
Alcoa that ARC has already put in place. The existence of a firm offtake agreement with such
a significant customer will allow even modest gas discoveries to be rapidly developed.
Furthermore, the continued strengthening of the market for natural gas means gas falling
outside the contract with Alcoa will find a ready market.


----------



## moneymajix (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Close of 25c

Report from Hartleys


http://www.arcenergy.com.au/files/brokerreports/Hartleys 14 Aug 07.pdf


Have a read and see the comparisons between the different partners.


----------



## UPKA (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> Close of 25c
> 
> Report from Hartleys
> 
> ...




good find Moneymajix, according to Hartleys valuation, the full realised value of the valentine project on EGO is 5.5c, thats with 1200bcf gas. with the current share price at around 5c is rediculous! 

EMR is valued close to 90c, which is more than 3 times the current SP, when will people realise this...


----------



## stu82 (15 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Not sure with that last one but Emerald has more potential now. EGO was a good price absolutely when it was 0.007 but now its just getting ridicoulous. 

It might sound dumb but some people are more inclined to buy a share at 1c than 25c purely because they get more of them and figure well it cant go down much more etc.....

I would hazard a guess that about 50% of buyers were buying purely on the volume of trades going through heck its been the number 1 on the ASX for this whole week it has got alot of attention, im holding tight within the next 2 weeks or so im pretty confident we should see a fairly hefty rise in sp


----------



## UPKA (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

great news, another two projects r underway, i think we'll see alot of positive news end of this month. 

_"The Company’s independent expert, Marv Ginzel gave the Kathleen Marie #2 well a greater than 80% probability of success in the Company’s March 2006 prospectus."_

its a shame that the market is taking a hammering,  i hope this wont dampen EMR holder's confidence! keep it in mind, a conservative value on the Valentine project is probably 40-50c (see Hartley's Report), and its also got couple of projects in Texas. at the current SP, its seriously undervalued if it does go below 22-23c range, ill accumulate a bit more.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> keep it in mind, a conservative value on the Valentine project is probably 40-50c (see Hartley's Report),



Yes, also keep in mind that they may not find anything in that hole too. The 40-50 or whatever, is in large part to success. The chances of that have been outlined previously. Let's not get ahead of ourselves, there is risk. Having said that, I darn well hope they find an elephant.


----------



## moneymajix (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Morning All

16 August 2007

PANDURA PROJECT DRILLING CONTRACT SIGNED
Emerald Oil & Gas NL (“Emerald”) is hereby announces that the operator of the
Pandura Prospect, Daytona Energy Corporation (TSX Venture: DTE) has signed a
drilling contract with Pioneer Drilling Co (PDC-Amex) to drill the Kathleen Marie
#2 well in Webb County, Texas. This well will be drilled to 8,500 feet to test
prospective Wilcox age sands and is expected to spud in late August 2007.
Emerald is pleased that drilling at the Pandura project, located in Webb County
USA, will soon be under way, with a reputable drilling contractor. Pioneer Drilling
will drill the well through open-hole logging on turnkey contract basis. This
approach reduces the mechanical drilling risk to the partners in the well, and at
the same time, is significantly less expensive than our estimated costs to drill on
day rate basis at the beginning of 2007.
Emerald will have earn a 15% working interest in the well by paying 21.18% of
the dry hole cost and 15.75% of the completion costs of the first well on the
project.

For more information please contact:
Emerald Oil & Gas NL Tel: +618 9482 0510


----------



## UPKA (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



kennas said:


> Yes, also keep in mind that they may not find anything in that hole too. The 40-50 or whatever, is in large part to success. The chances of that have been outlined previously. Let's not get ahead of ourselves, there is risk. Having said that, I darn well hope they find an elephant.




Hi Kennas, thats true, but thats the target price on 1 project only. EMR is pretty well diversified compared to EGO, its projects in US is small, but with high success rate. so with EGO at ~70m market cap on valentine alone, it think EMR is worth alot more than that.


----------



## moneymajix (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

UPKA 

I am seriously excited by the projects that EMR have.

Positive news is adding up -

1. Recommended by Resource Stocks mag
2. Intersuisse spec buy
3. Hartley's analysis couple days ago
4. Drilling in Pandura progressing - 80% chance of success


In summary - 

Valentine" 1.1 TCF + Condensate. Drilling August
"Stokes Bay" 80 BCF + Condensate. Drilling September
"Hope Prospect" drilling August 
"NW Alice" 100 BCF potential. More news soon. 
"Pandura" 80% chance of success.


QUESTION:

What would success at Pandura do to the share price in terms of dollars and cents?

Cheers


----------



## zt3000 (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Well it probably wont do anything if the markets keep doing their sell offs ... 

Either there is some bad bad news coming or people are overreacting


----------



## UPKA (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Well it probably wont do anything if the markets keep doing their sell offs ...
> 
> Either there is some bad bad news coming or people are overreacting




Fear has no fundermentals, so even if they found something at valentine, and release the annoucement on days like this, i dont think it'll push the SP much... crazy times. ppl r saying finance sectors r getting hit the hardest, by the look of it now, its the resources sector...


----------



## moneymajix (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

What a day!

More anns.



16 Aug 2007 14:23  EMR: Valentine 1 Drilling Report  3   
16 Aug 2007 13:20  Update on the drilling of Valentine-1  2   
16 Aug 2007 13:08  ARQ: Valentine-1 Update  2   
16 Aug 2007 13:06  PCL: Valentine Drilling Report  2   

earlier in the day

16 Aug 2007 08:27 !  Pandura Project - Drilling Contract Signed


----------



## chicken8 (16 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

this market correction/crash has really dented the progress of EMR

we're back to what we were a week ago.

having reached 33c inter day trading a couple of days ago. if the market remained stable, we would have been testing the 40c mark based on the announcements that came out today

lets see where we can go now.


----------



## moneymajix (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Morning All


Been a bit quiet on the EMR thread.

Low of 16c yesterday to currently 22c.

Haven't sold a single share. Hmm... in retrospect...

$4m in the bank and with a variety of projects, drilling now and more planned soon.


EDIT - make that 25c. Nice.


----------



## bhutos (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Aye, I didn't sell yesterday because I wasn't going to get caught up in the sillyness, the only thing annoying about that is that if I had have got in early I could have sold and got back in for quick 50% gains. The fear selling yesterday was ridiculous.


----------



## UPKA (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Another ann coming out of texas, working interest in a gas project. by the look of the drilling location, i think its a high success drill. looks like the company management likes to play it safe. get low risk project going, generate enuf cash flow, secure the company's future. Wise move for a junior explorer i reckon


----------



## chicken8 (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

i hate to be always saying it

but if this was a month ago we'd have seen 40c by now

this correction/crash really pisses me off!!


----------



## chicken8 (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

with 2 price sensitive good announcements since we were on a intra day high of 33c

and to see a low of 16c yesterday and to be sitting on 23c now

frustrating is an understatement


----------



## moneymajix (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Hi Chicken8

I was more frustrated when EMR was virtually stagnant and EGO was going bananas.

At least now we have more interest in the company. It is on a few more radars although, seemingly not as many as we would like.

I am holding and waiting.




Btw, Chicken, you look more like a doggy.


----------



## morlock (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Well, having sold all EMR at 33 cents....ive bought back in today the same amount at the same price I started with after further promising announcements.....the whipping on miners should hopefully not affect EMR's share price too much.....my gold and uranium based miners have taken a very large fall.


----------



## greggy (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

With market sentiment being so poor, EMR looks even better value (for a spec trade) now having fallen from its recent high of 33c.  Its amazing how EGO is still much more expensive than EMR.  EMR also has good cash levels and very interesting US interests.  Of course, this is certainly not the stock for the mums and dads out there as oil and gas exploration is very much hit and miss (more often miss!). Nonetheless EMR looks like being the best entry point for both Valentine and Stokes Bay.  Good luck to all holders.  I think we're due for some considering recent market volatility.
DYOR


----------



## zt3000 (17 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The oppies did alright today ... couple nice sized parcels went through ...

Now with regular announcements coming on the market and drilling updates IMO it will be an interesting time for EMR ...


----------



## greggy (18 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

As EMR and Co get closer to the target it will be interesting to see the effect on their share prices.  As EMR has already stated it offers the greatest leverage to any successful outcome.  
Waiting patiently. Hopefully the world's  markets will start to calm down a bit.
DYOR


----------



## moneymajix (22 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

ARC Energy representative interveiwed on AM program on ABC Radio this morning re Canning Basin.

I will post a link to the transcript when it appears on the ABC website.


----------



## moneymajix (22 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2007/s2011552.htm

Companies vie for slice of Kimberley 
AM - Wednesday, 22 August , 2007 08:04:00
Reporter: David Weber

.....

Arc Energy is looking at a massive area in the Kimberley. Arc's Managing Director is Eric Streitberg.

ERIC STREITBERG: Our estimates run from relatively small quantities up to trillions of cubic feet of gas, which will be enough to supply Perth for 10 or 15 years.

DAVID WEBER: It's a fairly expansive area, 75,000 square kilometres that Arc Energy will be looking at. Why hasn't this been done before? Why hasn't this resource been exploited before?

ERIC STREITBERG: Basically because of its remoteness and the lack of a market for gas reserves. That's changed dramatically in the last three or four years as the West Australian resources boom has kicked off and there's been enormous upsurge in demand for gas. So if we do find any gas, we can now sell it and sell it at a good price.

DAVID WEBER: Do you envisage drilling across a wide area of the north-west, then?

ERIC STREITBERG: We certainly do, it's a geological area called the Canning Basin, which basically runs east from the coast between Broome and Derby and goes inland for three or 400 kilometres and we'll certainly be exploring right across that area. It's a very large area and it's quite a task for us but we think that with the application of modern technology, we've got a pretty good shot at finding something.

DAVID WEBER: Mr Streitberg says any gas that's found is expected to come on stream in 2010 or 2011, just in time for the start up of some iron ore projects in the area.


----------



## greggy (23 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/am/content/2007/s2011552.htm
> 
> Companies vie for slice of Kimberley
> AM - Wednesday, 22 August , 2007 08:04:00
> ...




Thanks moneymajix for the info. Today I bought a reasonable holding of shares. EMR seems to be finding some momentum once again and is up 1.5c today on reasonable turnover. As has been already stated already EMR offers the best potential leverage to success at both Valentine and Stokes.  Its well cashed up and is also an active oil and gas explorer in the US. Its also comforting to know that Intersuisse has  placed a SPEC BUY rating on it. Hartley's research also looks very interesting, along with positive coverage in the June edition of Resource Stocks.
DYOR


----------



## zt3000 (23 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Annoucement!

Drilling Update ...

They basically half way down to primary target ... looks like they are a day or two behind ... nothing major ... 

I can feel the butterflys starting already .. not long to go ...


----------



## doctorj (23 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

This is relevent to holders of PCL, EMR, EGO & FAR.

The image image shows the size of the trap targetted by Stokes Bay based on minimum (p90), most likely (p50) and maximum conditions (p10).

Reserves under each are
p90 - 3.8mmbo
p50 - 20.5mmbo
p10 - 39.1mmbo

This PDF makes an interesting read for anyone heavily invested to get a better understanding of the nature of the Valentine drill.

Available: http://www.phoenix-resources.com/PR_Plc_36/Reports/Report-Valentine R1 & L98-1.pdf

Thanks to Omega for the link.


----------



## bhutos (23 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



doctorj said:


> This is relevent to holders of PCL, EMR, EGO & FAR.
> 
> The image image shows the size of the trap targetted by Stokes Bay based on minimum (p90), most likely (p50) and maximum conditions (p10).
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for the PDF. I've been wondering how to calculate the chances of gas over oil to weight in the analysis. Strachan seems to have been overly optimistic by weighing too heavily in favour of oil, and even then what would seem like a strange amount - 1.2tcf _or_ 200mmbbls into .6tcf _and_ 150mmb. Besides weighting it 50/50 the ratio looks like it should be .6tcf and 100mmbbls, not 150.

Arc them selves are saying 380-1000bcf and 19mmbbls..


----------



## bhutos (23 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Oh, bullseye : http://www.ga.gov.au/image_cache/GA9155.pdf


After a brief glance, one tidbit is that looking into the virgin hills formation specific to Valentine, the Meda 1 well to the east in L05-8 did show a small amount of oil in a test drill back in the 40's but wasn't commercial. Good bedtime reading.


----------



## zt3000 (24 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



bhutos said:


> Oh, bullseye : http://www.ga.gov.au/image_cache/GA9155.pdf
> 
> 
> After a brief glance, one tidbit is that looking into the virgin hills formation specific to Valentine, the Meda 1 well to the east in L05-8 did show a small amount of oil in a test drill back in the 40's but wasn't commercial. Good bedtime reading.




Remember in the 1940's crude was only $17 US/barrel .. now its $70 ... so what wasn't commercial back then could possibly be now ... and also technology has come a long way in 60 years ...


----------



## doctorj (24 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Remember in the 1940's crude was only $17 US/barrel .. now its $70 ... so what wasn't commercial back then could possibly be now ... and also technology has come a long way in 60 years ...



Also, they could have intersected the sands downdip and missed the oil.  Or drilled on the wrong side of the fault?  Who knows?  Do you have the long/lat of the hole?


----------



## camaybay (24 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The latest drilling log in the EMR ann  states the co-ordinates as
17 08 23.46S   123 42 32.4 E. I looked at in Google Earth and the site in near a creek channel. At least it shows generally where the site is located. No Maccas nearby.
Cheers 
DYOR


----------



## daggs (24 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

A director of EGO sold all of his ordinary shares today (6.5 mil). Leaving a holding of 6.5mil options.
There must be about 1000m of drilling left to reach the target. Does anyone know if it's possible to tell this early if the drill will be succesful?
I hope he REALLY needed the money but seems strange he couldn't wait another week or so if the drill was promising.


----------



## UPKA (24 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



daggs said:


> A director of EGO sold all of his ordinary shares today (6.5 mil). Leaving a holding of 6.5mil options.
> There must be about 1000m of drilling left to reach the target. Does anyone know if it's possible to tell this early if the drill will be succesful?
> I hope he REALLY needed the money but seems strange he couldn't wait another week or so if the drill was promising.




EGO is overvalued atm purely based on speculation, the directors wont know whats down there, so they r probably reducing their exposure too. it says nothing really/


----------



## zt3000 (25 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



daggs said:


> A director of EGO sold all of his ordinary shares today (6.5 mil). Leaving a holding of 6.5mil options.
> There must be about 1000m of drilling left to reach the target. Does anyone know if it's possible to tell this early if the drill will be succesful?
> I hope he REALLY needed the money but seems strange he couldn't wait another week or so if the drill was promising.




In an untested field, there is absolutely no chance of them knowing what is in the ground ... for all they know it could be sand and water .. not saying that it is.

Could the EGO director be accumulating stock elsewhere .. ie EMR which has far greater leverage?

Is it possible to see this?


----------



## daggs (25 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Could the EGO director be accumulating stock elsewhere .. ie EMR which has far greater leverage?




Food for thought ZT. Would be a savy move, especially if his initial sell manages to spook investors in other JV patners so he can buy at cheap prices


----------



## Yeti (25 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Could the EGO director be accumulating stock elsewhere .. ie EMR which has far greater leverage?




Good point zt, don't know much about this, but couldn't that be classified as borderline illegal insider trading?


----------



## Miner (25 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

That is an interesting point. 
Probably our friend who found out about EGO being sold out by a director could throw light on if the same person was seen as buying EMR.
One more thing there is always a lead time between market gets the result and the drill samples communicated to directors through machine operators, geos etc. So a smart director always will have his or her own people to advise on drilling result as unconfimred so that the shares can be sold.
That is not unusual however

Regards


----------



## daggs (27 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Miner said:


> That is an interesting point.
> Probably our friend who found out about EGO being sold out by a director could throw light on if the same person was seen as buying EMR.




If this is directed at me I point out that the info is available in ASX anns, which I read while following the CB drill in general.
I allready hold EMR.


----------



## bhutos (27 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

It's highly unlikely he'd sell out at a nice profit and then gamble it all again.
The thing is, if the mean scenario of 440bcf gas and 24 mmbbl oil eventuates, the discovery value of ego shares are 5c each. Until a month or so ago the shares were .7 cents.. essentially ego stock is almost valued (60% with the .7 premium, 70% just on discovery) as though they have actually struck a commercial deposit at the average estimate - what is the chance of that? 5%?. @ 3.5c the directors would be silly not to take the money and run. Thats on the fundamentals though. With ego and the lack of reason involved theres no reason it wouldn't go to 10c on a 5c discovery 

The only variable here is oil and the upside potential.


----------



## bhutos (27 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



doctorj said:


> Also, they could have intersected the sands downdip and missed the oil.  Or drilled on the wrong side of the fault?  Who knows?  Do you have the long/lat of the hole?




On further reading the chart which showed hydrocarbons (gas) on the Meda-1 drill in Virgin Hills fm is incorrect. Further down it specifies Nullara - the layer above. The oil from the drill was produced in Laurel further above again.

However we have bitumen shows in Babrongan No. 1 15th July 1962


----------



## moneymajix (27 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

ANN.

PANDURA PROSPECT SPUDS FIRST WELL
Emerald Oil & Gas NL (“Emerald”) is pleased to announce the spudding of the
Kathleen Marie # 2 well at the Pandura prospect in Texas, USA.

PANDURA PROSPECT
WEBB COUNTY, TEXAS
(Emerald earning 15% Working interest, Operator: Daytona Energy
Corporation.)
Progress report on the Kathleen Marie #2 well as at 6.00 am 26 August 2007
(Texas time).
Current Depth: 400 feet. Well spudded 9.00 pm on 25 August
2007.
Operation: Drilling 12 1/4 inch hole to 1,000 feet where 9
5/8 inch casing will be set.
The primary target Lobo 6400 sand is anticipated
at 6,400 feet. Secondary target Lobo and Navarro
sands at varying depths. Proposed total depth is
8,500 feet.

Emerald Interest: Emerald will have 15% working interest in the
well by paying 21.18% of the dry hole cost and
15.75% of the completion costs of the first well.

About Pandura Prospect: 
The Pandura prospect is located in the centre of
the Lobo Gas Trend in Webb County, Texas, near
the US / Mexican border. It lies within the Maria H.
Llanos gas field. The Kathleen Marie #2 well is a
“step-out development well” rather than an
exploratory well. The main target of this test is
the “6400 sand” which is probably
stratigraphically equivalent to what is usually
termed the “Lobo 1 Sand”. Secondary targets
include Lobo 3 and Lobo 6 sand packages as well
as the underlying Navarro Sand. Total potential
resources are estimated at 20 BCF of gas.


----------



## greggy (27 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



daggs said:


> A director of EGO sold all of his ordinary shares today (6.5 mil). Leaving a holding of 6.5mil options.
> There must be about 1000m of drilling left to reach the target. Does anyone know if it's possible to tell this early if the drill will be succesful?
> I hope he REALLY needed the money but seems strange he couldn't wait another week or so if the drill was promising.



Hi Daggs,

Its far too early at this stage to tell if the drill will be successful.  Infact, its impossible. 
The EGO director most probably took some profits off the table.  I thought about buying into EGO, but decided to buy EMR instead.  In the event of any success at Valentine 1 and/or Stokes Bay 1 EMR offers potentially the greatest leverage.  Oil and gas exploration is hit and miss.
What attracted me to EMR is that it also has various oil and gas interests in the US and is cashed up.       
EMR has also applied for EPA 4/05-06 that lies immediately to the west of the EP104 project and covers the western extension of the Pinnacle Fault, the lcation of much of the previous production in the Canning Basin. This permit is currently proceeding through the Native Title process.
DYOR


----------



## zt3000 (28 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR now has three wells spudded and are currently drilling. Palito Blanco, Pandura and Valentine.

Should be interesting times ahead for EMR. Especialy should one of the wells stike something.

Surely there is an update on Valentine due soon .. they were from i can see releasing news every 5 days or so ... which is now


----------



## greggy (28 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> EMR now has three wells spudded and are currently drilling. Palito Blanco, Pandura and Valentine.
> 
> Should be interesting times ahead for EMR. Especialy should one of the wells stike something.
> 
> Surely there is an update on Valentine due soon .. they were from i can see releasing news every 5 days or so ... which is now



At this time some patience is required. At Valentine 1 they have yet to reach the target.  There seems less interest and momentum in EMR at present. 
DYOR


----------



## nioka (28 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



daggs said:


> A director of EGO sold all of his ordinary shares today (6.5 mil). Leaving a holding of 6.5mil options.
> There must be about 1000m of drilling left to reach the target. Does anyone know if it's possible to tell this early if the drill will be succesful?
> I hope he REALLY needed the money but seems strange he couldn't wait another week or so if the drill was promising.



From my brief experience with EGO I am suspicious of insider trades. I bought shares in EGO this time last year as a spec when a well was being drilled. 2 days before the results were announced there was an unloading of shares. The well was a duster and the shares sold at a loss for me of 45%. I won't go near them again.
P.S I did make a complaint to the ASX


----------



## zt3000 (30 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Announcment!!!

Elevated gas readings were detected over a 2-3 meter interval at approximately 2,250mMD while drilling interbedded claystones and well cemented sandstones. The significance of these gas readings will be determined once the well has reached total depth and wireline logging has been completed. “Drilling operations are continuing; we are currently 18 days into the well and now around 4-5 days from the primary target, if penetration
rates remain the same as we near the total depth of this well”.

Things should start to get exciting now. Fingers crossed


----------



## chicken8 (30 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

announcement just out

quote from the announcement



> Elevated gas levels above background gas levels were
> detected over a 2 to 3 metre interval at approximately
> 2,250mMD whilst drilling interbedded claystone and dense,
> well cemented sandstones of the marine member of the
> ...




no movement in sp just yet. looks like they're behind schedule by 4 days


----------



## chicken8 (31 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Texas drilling update is out

currently at 3281 feet of projected primary target of 6400 feet and proposed total depth 8500 feet at Pandura Prospect

currently at 2070 feet of 7350feet at Palito Blanco



> Total potential resources are approximately
> 10 BCF gas and 100,000+ barrels of
> condensate


----------



## UPKA (31 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> Texas drilling update is out
> 
> currently at 3281 feet of projected primary target of 6400 feet and proposed total depth 8500 feet at Pandura Prospect
> 
> currently at 2070 feet of 7350feet at Palito Blanco




these projects r rather small, I think the market is buying up on valentine and its CB interests, so probably not interested in any other news... its a shame ...


----------



## chicken8 (31 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

how much is 10 BCF gas and 100,000+ barrels of condensate worth?

not alot of volume in EMR lately. finishing on a green is good though


----------



## bhutos (31 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> these projects r rather small, I think the market is buying up on valentine and its CB interests, so probably not interested in any other news... its a shame ...




well... they're small.. but you're still talking ~20c discvery price between the two. It might not be Strachan-like exaggeration but it's 200%.... should be worth something.


----------



## UPKA (31 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



bhutos said:


> well... they're small.. but you're still talking ~20c discvery price between the two. It might not be Strachan-like exaggeration but it's 200%.... should be worth something.




i would think they r much less than 20c, as EMR has only 15% working interests in the project, and due to the high success rate, i believe the market has factored in the success of the drill? i mean if we do get some good news out in US, we will see a rise in SP, but i doubt it'll be anything significant. remember the more the leverage, the higher we'll jump  on valentine news.


----------



## bhutos (31 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> how much is 10 BCF gas and 100,000+ barrels of condensate worth?
> 
> not alot of volume in EMR lately. finishing on a green is good though




HH is AU$6.72/mcf  they've got 15% of 30bcf going on plus 100k condensate.
Just on gas thats actually a discovery price of 31c if the spreadsheet isn't wrong.


----------



## bhutos (31 August 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> i would think they r much less than 20c, as EMR has only 15% working interests in the project, and due to the high success rate, i believe the market has factored in the success of the drill? i mean if we do get some good news out in US, we will see a rise in SP, but i doubt it'll be anything significant. remember the more the leverage, the higher we'll jump  on valentine news.




Yeah but the Henry Hub spot gas price is ten times higher than the calcs used in the Canning drill. I might be wrong in using it but it's as good a guide as I can figure. I agree that a lot of Pandura is probably reflected in the current sp. I guess up to 16.8c (80% of the 21c discovery).. but it doesn't leave a lot of room for Valentine and Palito. Really the three drills risked up (and using 1tcf gas no oil in Valentine) and accounting for 2M cash (less than avail but hey it's mostly earmarked.)
means the sp should be closer to 25-26c if I haven't made any silly mistakes (highly likely).


----------



## greggy (1 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Announcment!!!
> 
> Elevated gas readings were detected over a 2-3 meter interval at approximately 2,250mMD while drilling interbedded claystones and well cemented sandstones. The significance of these gas readings will be determined once the well has reached total depth and wireline logging has been completed. “Drilling operations are continuing; we are currently 18 days into the well and now around 4-5 days from the primary target, if penetration
> rates remain the same as we near the total depth of this well”.
> ...



In an announcement to the ASX on 30 Aug 07 PCL's General Manager, Matthew Battrick, said "The gas recorded at around 2,250mRT is at a similar stratigraphic level to that from which a small amount of oil was recovered in the West Kora-1 well, a few kms to the east. It is encouraging news as it is not the primary target for this well."  
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> these projects r rather small, I think the market is buying up on valentine and its CB interests, so probably not interested in any other news... its a shame ...




True, but I look at it like this, the CB drilling is company making stuff, now at current share price levels EMR is by far the most leveraged to success when compared to say EGP (given its meteoric rise  )

Also the fact that EMR has another 2 wells going means even if CB is a failure (which it most likely will be) there should be some support from possible success at these other 2 wells


(Holding a few for drill success exposure)


----------



## mitzter (2 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Why do you think CB would be a failure, there aren't really points given that it would be a failure 

Ps/ I hold


----------



## doctorj (2 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



mitzter said:


> Why do you think CB would be a failure, there aren't really points given that it would be a failure
> 
> Ps/ I hold



Exploration wells in Australia have a 27-32% chance of success, appraisal wells have 50-77% chance of success according to APEA ,ABARE and a few others.

Valentine/Stokes Bay (they're testing both prospects via a side track) has an exploration and appraisal component.  The small target (which is the appraisal one) would be very handy, but the larger riskier target is the exciting one.  Chances are it will be a failure - drilling is a risky business.

At the moment they're tracking a few days behind plan because of the concreted nature of the rock being hard to drill through.  It could be a good or bad thing or mean nothing - we need a seal to trap the hydrocarbons and cemented can be as a result of the presence of hydrocarbons, but on the other side, if it continues deeper, it's not such a good thing because they don't flow real well.  More than likely its not an indicator of anything because it was still 1000m away from the target. We'll know conclusively in about 6 days.

One thing I will say is that the inclusion of a little gas intersection means diddly squat.


----------



## greggy (2 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> True, but I look at it like this, the CB drilling is company making stuff, now at current share price levels EMR is by far the most leveraged to success when compared to say EGP (given its meteoric rise  )
> 
> Also the fact that EMR has another 2 wells going means even if CB is a failure (which it most likely will be) there should be some support from possible success at these other 2 wells
> 
> ...



Hi Young Trader,

Welcome aboard.  EMR is indeed the most leveraged to any success.   Although very risky, the potential upside is enormous. One also needs to realise that EMR also has US oil and gas interests where it is also currently drilling. EMR is also cashed up.  Good luck to all holders.  The next week or so will be very interesting in particular.  Intersuisse have rated EMR as a SPEC BUY. Hartley's research also looks very interesting, along with positive coverage in the June edition of Resource Stocks.
DYOR


----------



## zt3000 (2 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



greggy said:


> Hi Young Trader,
> 
> Welcome aboard.  EMR is indeed the most leveraged to any success.   Although very risky, the potential upside is enormous. One also needs to realise that EMR also has US oil and gas interests where it is also currently drilling. EMR is also cashed up.  Good luck to all holders.  The next week or so will be very interesting in particular.  Intersuisse have rated EMR as a SPEC BUY. Hartley's research also looks very interesting, along with positive coverage in the June edition of Resource Stocks.
> DYOR




There was a good article in August Edition of Resource Stocks too. They said the well needed to be about 300 bcf minimum to be commercially viable because of the large setup cost involved. Will be watched carefully this stock IMO in the run up to drilling results.


----------



## jtb (2 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> There was a good article in August Edition of Resource Stocks too. They said the well needed to be about 300 bcf minimum to be commercially viable because of the large setup cost involved. Will be watched carefully this stock IMO in the run up to drilling results.




zt, 

I haven't read the August edition but it was my understanding that the 300bcf figure being bandied around was a general reserve value (across the entire program) that would underpin the expense of the northern extension of the gas pipeline and thus ensure near term distribution feasibility??

As I mentioned some time ago, Alcoa throwing 40 million bucks at ARQ to pre- purchase gas that they haven't found yet, shows theres a lot of interest in the Canning proving up.

As to the US programs remember NWA will likely be a producer and we have a good piece of that also.

Most importantly, as I wasn't here to pick EMR in the sept stock picking comp' then we're definately going straight to 50c


----------



## jama_kj (3 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

should be a very interesting and exciting week for EMR as the Canning target is due to be hit (based on the last update) either today or tomorrow so we are likely to see results in the first half of the week, i think. 

Let's hope its good news


----------



## jtb (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Whoahhh, better put your chinstraps on EMRers.
Some whale just offloaded 90 FPO's and 90 options for the grand sum of $29
Hope they get cheap brokerage.


----------



## zt3000 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Hahaha Yeah i saw that ... whats the point really ... its like going ... here Mr Broker ... have $30 ... its on me

lol

Man when is this thing going to start to move ... surely theres not long now untill the drill results


----------



## chicken8 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

could be an order that was not completed from yesterday

all of it was executed except for 90 and they just amended it to market or 20c just to complete that sell


----------



## greggy (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR is currently up 2c today to 24c. The turnover has been low though.  Still interest seems to be increasing.  Hopefully, there will be some positive news coming out during the next week or so in relation to Valentine 1 (a high risk well).  EMR is also drilling in the US as we speak. Fingers crossed.  
DYOR


----------



## chicken8 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

drilling update just came out for the Canning Basin partners

"Further drilling through the claystones and limestones of the
Fairfield Group has revealed additional elevated gas
readings at 2295m, 2354m, 2404m, 2415m and 2470m MD,
each representing an interval of several metres. A wiper trip
is presently being run to condition the hole prior to running
an intermediate wireline logging suite to evaluate the
significance of these hydrocarbon indications"


----------



## Parag0n (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Major potential, 3 wells drilling... Valentine on the tail end of drilling with elevated gas levels reported in latest announcement.... Market cap is tiny -only 50mil~ shares on issue, potential for a multi bagger here.


----------



## jama_kj (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

looks like they are running a bit behind schedule, but am willing to sit through this one.

ego up to 3c after the announcement from a low of 2.5c, hopefully EMR continues its rise

good luck holders


----------



## chicken8 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

it looks like they've stopped the drilling

from the graph in the announcement you can see they haven't progressed in 3 days

perhaps they're going to analyse the gases and then proceed to target depth


----------



## zt3000 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Ready Set EXPLODE! Some good interest in the stock today  Happy Days

LoL 

good indications ... but why have they stopped drilling?


----------



## chicken8 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

"A wiper trip
is presently being run to condition the hole prior to running
an intermediate wireline logging suite to evaluate the
significance of these hydrocarbon indications"

i think thats the reason they stopped drilling

i don't know what a "wiper trip" is but i assume that would require drilling to cease?


----------



## zt3000 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The thing is, with only 50mill shares on issue, take about substantial holders, there is really not that much liquidity, so when this baby moves, it will be huge, be it down or up!


----------



## rub92me (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The 40 unit joker is at it again, this time artificially driving up the price. Shows you that you don't need much money to play around with the price


----------



## zt3000 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> "A wiper trip
> is presently being run to condition the hole prior to running
> an intermediate wireline logging suite to evaluate the
> significance of these hydrocarbon indications"
> ...




Normal procedure. drill/evaluate/drill/evaluate

First you drill>clean the hole up to remove debris (wiper trip)>log (evaluate with sensors etc)

Well, they intersected 5 'several metre' thick layers... how thick we dunno. 

Additional may indicate unexpected... ie found more than they were planning on... but

Realistically... you could intersect 100 layers, each 20m thick, but if the rock is bad or there is no pressure you cant do anything with it...

Basically, the info you get while you drill is an indicator of size, but the only firm info about QUALITY will come from wireline logs, and quality more important than size....or so the ladies say.


So.... they have written it to look like good news, but it is not confirmed yet, but they obviously dont want to indicate that.


----------



## zt3000 (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

With the Stock at 26c, does that make the EMRO at 13c cheap? or at least 2c behind the stock price? Not very good at valuing options hahah


----------



## greggy (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> drilling update just came out for the Canning Basin partners
> 
> "Further drilling through the claystones and limestones of the
> Fairfield Group has revealed additional elevated gas
> ...



It will be interesting to find out the significance of these hydrocarbon indications.  This was not the primary target and it will be interesting to see what unravels. It could well prove to be a bonus although its too early to tell. EMR's shares has risen as high as 26c today on reasonable turnover.  Perhaps a number of punters liked today's announcement.  Any other thoughts? 
DYOR


----------



## rub92me (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> With the Stock at 26c, does that make the EMRO at 13c cheap? or at least 2c behind the stock price? Not very good at valuing options hahah



Company options tend to 'lag' the shareprice movement and are more volatile, especially with low volumes traded. They're only 'cheap' if you manage to sell them on at a better price. That's why I only dabble in them with small parcels.


----------



## greggy (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

PCL have just come out with an announcement in relation to Valentine 1. 
In it Pancontinental (PCL) General Manager, Matthew Battrick said: “Drilling and evaluation operations are continuing; we are currently 23 days into the well and still around a week away from the primary target, if penetration rates remain the same as we near the total depth of this well”.
“The six zones of gas shows now recorded from around 2,250 to 2470mRT constitute a significant interval in a section of the stratigraphy that was not considered our primary target. This is very encouraging news and the entire interval is in need of urgent wireline log evaluation, prior to deepening the well to the primary target.” Matthew said.
EMR is best positioned in terms of share price leverage for any possible success.  Hence, EMR had a good day finishing at 26c (up 4c for the day).
DYOR


----------



## Parag0n (4 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



greggy said:


> PCL have just come out with an announcement in relation to Valentine 1.
> In it Pancontinental (PCL) General Manager, Matthew Battrick said: “Drilling and evaluation operations are continuing; we are currently 23 days into the well and still around a week away from the primary target, if penetration rates remain the same as we near the total depth of this well”.
> “The six zones of gas shows now recorded from around 2,250 to 2470mRT constitute a significant interval in a section of the stratigraphy that was not considered our primary target. This is very encouraging news and the entire interval is in need of urgent wireline log evaluation, prior to deepening the well to the primary target.” Matthew said.
> EMR is best positioned in terms of share price leverage for any possible success.  Hence, EMR had a good day finishing at 26c (up 4c for the day).
> DYOR




I really like PCL's General Manager agenda, he seems pretty upbeat about the wireline development... the funny thing is that they still have a couple hundred meters to dig so who knows whats at the bottom


----------



## jtb (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> i don't know what a "wiper trip" is but i assume that would require drilling to cease?




Chicken hit the hyperlink and scroll down scroll down to 'W'.

As zt said, a wiper trip is to clear the hole (also called reaming) where you back the bit out through the zones of interest to clear the chips, fluid etc. So your instruments can do they're thing.
So yes definately not drilling atm

http://www.glossary.oilfield.slb.com/search.cfm

Very happy with the ann' as it shows the marine member is also shaley and we're still above the valentine trap. Note that the Valentine source is proven elsewhere (but I haven't found if its the same formation overlaying yet)
Maybe Dr J or someone can clarify, I really should do some study


----------



## zt3000 (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The selling depth is crazy thin! If someone wants to buy a large parcel, they going to have to pay a nice premium for it. Moving up again this morning. As are the oppies


----------



## bhutos (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I'm glad I picked more up at 20.5c the other week. And with EGO is standing completely still.. it's like people are finally waking up to the fact that EMR had 3 times the leverage. It's been a long wait.. and it will be another long week + but it's finally looking to be worth it.


----------



## zt3000 (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Grabbed This from the most reliable source in the world .. lol HotCopper

Dont know how true or how much of a ramp it is but interesting read non the less.

_"Interesting bit of gossip from a poster on another site states "they can not drill ahead and control the well, too much gas, mud weight at 11 ppg to hold the gas in, increase the mud weight and suffer mud losses due being above the fracture gradient of the rock." This has alledgedly come from Eric S., Andy P. and Neil T. 
Don't know how credible this is, but it would explain the change of plans to do an intermediate wirelog. 
Just My Opinion, Do Your Own Research. "_


----------



## bhutos (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Grabbed This from the most reliable source in the world .. lol HotCopper
> 
> Dont know how true or how much of a ramp it is but interesting read non the less.
> 
> ...





I wouldn't believe a word of it. It's probably best to discount that sort of gossip. Any drilling issues that would have impacted reaching TD should have been announced yesterday.


----------



## jama_kj (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

get excited, has gone into pre open, although it doesn't seem as though the other partners have so it must be about the US projects, either way should see this run if its good news


----------



## UPKA (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



jama_kj said:


> get excited, has gone into pre open, although it doesn't seem as though the other partners have so it must be about the US projects, either way should see this run if its good news




drilling update coming out of Texas, looks like we have 3 wells thats close to completion, this will be an interesting mth!


----------



## jama_kj (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

looks like its unstoppable today, ppl realising its leverage and with 3 drills nearing completion ppl are taking their positions


----------



## zt3000 (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMRO is now lagging some 16c behind the share price. Good positive day none the less, although the other CB partners havn't moved ... interesting ...


----------



## Parag0n (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

3 wells with results due in the next week... EMR up 20%+ today... market is becoming aware of this little micro


----------



## bhutos (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



UPKA said:


> drilling update coming out of Texas, looks like we have 3 wells thats close to completion, this will be an interesting mth!





And you beat everyone to it in this month's stock picking comp too you bugger  
It's the one about half a dozen people in here would have gone for..


----------



## greggy (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Grabbed This from the most reliable source in the world .. lol HotCopper
> 
> Dont know how true or how much of a ramp it is but interesting read non the less.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't take much notice of HotCopper. Its just a bit of down ramping and sour grapes going on. 
DYOR


----------



## greggy (5 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I forgot to add in my last post that EMR is currently up 6.5c to 32.5c on good volume of over 1.8 million shares so its says a lot about the EMR rumour posted on HotCopper.    
One also needs to remember that EMR is also involved in the drilling of 2 wells in the US so there's definitely plenty of action going on.  People are finally waking up to this one.
DYOR


----------



## moneymajix (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Good Oil Conference yesterday, Eric S (The MD of ARC) gave a presentation.

The schedule below:
http://www.riuconferences.com.au/conferences/tgoc/forms/Programme.pdf 

ARC presentation was on at 4.50pm..


----------



## moneymajix (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Announcement

Presentation by ARC Energy at the Good Oil Conference yesterday.


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070906/pdf/314dpx1xvgg1n2.pdf


----------



## greggy (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I spoke to EMR's Technical Director, Bob Berven (Mob no. 0419 912 963), about 30 minutes ago and asked him a number of questions.  I found him to be very helpful and says he's more than happy to talk anytime.  
In relation to Valentine 1, a high risk well, he's more positive than ever before about its prospectivity.  They didn't expect to find anything like 6 gas readings as it wasn't the primary target.  He now believes that the chances for success have now risen considerably.  Hopefully, he said, there will be more news coming out before the end of the week in relation to Valentine 1 which will give a clearer indication.  
After evaluation, they intend to drill down to the primary target. He believes that Valentine 1 could well be a company maker, but that there's also great potential in the US.  More news should be coming out next week from their US drilling operations. One also has to realise that the RJ Hunter 1 well (10% interest) encountered a 50+ foot gas sand at the NW Alice prospect.  They're hoping to drill this prospect again by year's end following further study.  Mr Berven thinks that this prospect alone could be worth 40c per share should all go to plan.  
Mr Berven also informed me that they have recently done a broker roadshow through the eastern states visiting over 24 brokers where he believed the reception was positive.
Overall, despite the high risks involved in oil and gas exploration, IMO EMR seems well placed to benefit from any exploration success on a number of fronts. A cashed up diversified oil and gas explorer.
Any comments?
DYOR


----------



## UPKA (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



greggy said:


> Overall, despite the high risks involved in oil and gas exploration, IMO EMR seems well placed to benefit from any exploration success on a number of fronts. A cashed up diversified oil and gas explorer.
> Any comments?
> DYOR




with the exception of the valentine and EP145/6 project, EMR's other projects are quite conservative. especially its projects in Texas, they are drilling next to existing oil fields, so chances of success is alot higher, So EMR is a relative safe bet to me. at teh current SP, its still very much undervalued. I think the company will have some sort of cash flow from Texas in the near future. So good times ahead!


----------



## moneymajix (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Greggy

Thanks for providing the information from your phone call.


Info from the Good oil presentation positive. 

News expected soon.

Share price coming back after low of 27.5c this morning. 

Currently 29.5c.


----------



## UPKA (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> Greggy
> 
> Thanks for providing the information from your phone call.
> 
> ...




at the moment it seems like all the interests from EGO has moved onto EMR, abit late, but we have news coming out from US and Valentine, so even if we hit a dry well at valentine, positive news out of US should be able to keep the SP steady for a while.


----------



## greggy (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> Greggy
> 
> Thanks for providing the information from your phone call.
> 
> ...




HI moneymajix,

Thanks for posting the presentation.  ARC Energy is very keen on the Canning Basin which has been underexplored. Relatively small discoveries can be commercialised, but with Valentine 1 and Stokes Bay 1 the potential is very big. 
DYOR


----------



## greggy (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Nearly 1.6 million shares have gone through today. Share price has recovered from its earlier lows to be up 2c to 31.5c.  None of the other Valentine players are up today.  Maybe many have either moved into EMR for exposure not only to the Valentine 1 / Stokes Bay 1 plays, but also the 2 US wells currently being drilled.  
Any thoughts?
DYOR


----------



## rub92me (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

1.6 million shares is not much in real money (about AUD 500k) so you wouldn't need that many players to accomplish that. No serious daytraders have entered the arena yet imo - I'd like to see over 4 million shares traded a day...


----------



## kray192 (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

just curious why is ARQ wirelogging 1.7km? as well as when do you fellas reckon this wirelogging data will come out? Since I dont want to get my hopes up, lets assume worst case scenario for time, e.g 5 hour coffee breaks, coffee spilling on computers etc


----------



## zt3000 (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Why are they stalling for time ... well thats what it looks like to me .. probably looking at monday/tuesday by the time we get results of the wire logging ...

why are they testing from 800m to 2500m .. thats a large interval ... obviously not all gas but enought to feel the need to test the entire length ... 

wait and see i guess


----------



## doctorj (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> why are they testing from 800m to 2500m .. thats a large interval ... obviously not all gas but enought to feel the need to test the entire length ...



The way I read it is that they were testing over that interval, but not necessarily the whole 1700m.  Happy to be corrected.


----------



## jama_kj (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

i think it could be a very good day tomorrow with the expectation of news (IMO we are likely to hear about the wireline tomorrow) and with the Dow likely to be in the green tonight (based on the dow futures). 

let's hope i get some sleep tonight:

good luck ppl


----------



## jtb (6 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Why are they stalling for time ... well thats what it looks like to me .. probably looking at monday/tuesday by the time we get results of the wire logging ...
> 
> why are they testing from 800m to 2500m .. thats a large interval ... obviously not all gas but enought to feel the need to test the entire length ...
> 
> wait and see i guess




zt, No stalling for time imo, they've pulled a lot of gear in and out of the ground to run these tests and don't underestimate the significance of it as its not a cheap day out nor is it done on a whim. Obviously ARQ are being thorough as anything of interest in this well will assist their understanding of the geology. 
From the sound of it we've got 20 or 30 metres of shows which is nothing to sneeze at and it is also in an untargeted structure which I think may be shales. I'm wondering if theres not a sniff of complex HC's (oil) in there to prompt the wireline?

Hopefully a close up through 33c will be significant (in my rudimentary tech).

Whoever grabbed the options this arv'y appears to be of the same opinion


----------



## moneymajix (7 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

JTB

Thanks for the chart.



What is the previous high?  High 30s?

Surpassing the previous high would be another milestone.


LOL, all.


----------



## greggy (7 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



rub92me said:


> 1.6 million shares is not much in real money (about AUD 500k) so you wouldn't need that many players to accomplish that. No serious daytraders have entered the arena yet imo - I'd like to see over 4 million shares traded a day...




Turnover has been building of late along with a rising share price.  Yesterday turnover of well over 2 million shares isn't bad at all considering that well over 3% of EMR's shares were traded.  Also, those who bought around a week at around the 22c mark wouldn't be complaining with its performance. The current share is now over 30% higher than a week ago. A number of traders have entered the arena, many of whom established their positions when things were quiet. 
DYOR


----------



## moneymajix (10 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Ann. - Update

Several strong gas peaks were recorded from monitoring 
gas in the drilling fluids (“mud gas”) over the interval 2240 to 
2470m measured depth (MD). These were considered 
sufficiently material to warrant an intermediate wireline 
logging run over the gross open-hole interval 809m to 2589m 
MD, and this has now been completed. 

Preliminary analysis of the wireline log results indicates the 
presence of porous (15%) and permeable sandstones of the 
Lower Anderson Formation over the gross interval 2100 to 
2260 m MD. A preliminary interpretation of the electric logs 
and MDT results indicates low hydrocarbon saturations, 
including the zones of strong mud gas shows at 2240 m to 
2260m MD. These Lower Anderson sands and their lateral 
equivalents are the primary target of the Stokes Bay 1 well, 
which will target them in a crestal location on the structure. 
Please note that at Valentine-1 the secondary reservoir 
objective Anderson Formation sands are not mapped within 
closure. This 160 metre gas show interval in Valentine-1 
within the Anderson Formation enhances the prospectivity of 
these objectives in the updip location in the Stokes Bay-1 
well. 

The Stokes Bay 1 well will be drilled following Valentine 1. 
The strong mud-gas shows in the deeper Laurel Fm (2400 m 
to 2470m MD) are interpreted as being associated with a 
series of organic rich tight carbonates and shales. 
The results to date at Valentine 1 are very encouraging for 
the prospectivity of the updip Stokes Bay well, and also for 
the regional prospectivity of the Basin as they confirm the 
presence of a significant hydrocarbon system in the Fitzroy 
Trough of the greater Canning Basin, and have confirmed 
the presence of reservoir quality sands and high quality 
shale seals. 

Since wireline logging, at 0600 hrs today, the well has been 
deepened by 106m (to 2695mMD) towards the Virgin Hills 
primary objective prognosed at 3222mMD. In drilling the 
additional 106m, further elevated gas readings have been 
recorded, and these have yet to be evaluated.


----------



## chicken8 (10 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

any geologists able to tell us what this all means?

i guess they're continuing the drilling and more gases have been found. so thats some good news


----------



## greggy (10 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> any geologists able to tell us what this all means?
> 
> i guess they're continuing the drilling and more gases have been found. so thats some good news



I'm a bit dumbfounded as well chicken8 with this one.  It seems like encouraging news though. EMR finished up 1c today to 30c on reasonable volume.  Given that there was plenty of red out there, it wasn't a bad day today for EMR.
DYOR


----------



## moneymajix (10 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

From PCL Ann. today

Pancontinental General Manager, Matthew Battrick said: “Preliminary analysis of the wireline log 
and pressure measurements by the Operator suggests low hydrocarbon saturations over the 
interval containing the strong mud gas shows between 2240 m to 2260m MD. These Lower 
Anderson Formation sands and their lateral equivalents are the primary target of the Stokes Bay 1 
well, which will target them in a more crestal location on the structure. The Stokes Bay 1 well will 
be drilled following Valentine 1.” 

“The strong mud-gas shows in the deeper Laurel Fm (2400 m to 2470m MD) are interpreted by 
the Operator as being associated with a series of organic rich, tight carbonates and shales. The 
significance of this interval will require further evaluation in the Stokes Bay-1 well bore as similar 
formations in basins in North America have the potential to produce gas at commercial rates” 
Matthew said.


----------



## doctorj (10 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I've only had a quick skim of the announcement, but I'd say it was on balance positive for the JV.  Essentially gas was intersected at levels similar to what is intended to be targetted by the Stokes Bay sidetrack, which, as the announcement says, increases the prospectivity of Stokes Bay. 

There's a good chance the heavy mudweight they've used would have adversely affected the results of the wireline logs.  In general, the comment about porosity and permeability is encouraging.

It doesn't speak much for the prospects of the riskier Valentine target (positive or negative) aside from evidence of an active hydrocarbon system.

I know some traders will be disappointed by the announcement, but realistically they'd have been disappointed with anything less than the most bullish announcements about the Canning Basin and the well immediately being cased for production at the Anderson levels.


----------



## greggy (10 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



doctorj said:


> I've only had a quick skim of the announcement, but I'd say it was on balance positive for the JV.  Essentially gas was intersected at levels similar to what is intended to be targetted by the Stokes Bay sidetrack, which, as the announcement says, increases the prospectivity of Stokes Bay.
> 
> There's a good chance the heavy mudweight they've used would have adversely affected the results of the wireline logs.  In general, the comment about porosity and permeability is encouraging.
> 
> ...




Thanks doctorj for your input.  It does seem like encouraging news. Evidence of an active hydrocarbon system is positive news.
DYOR


----------



## jtb (10 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



doctorj said:


> I've only had a quick skim of the announcement, but I'd say it was on balance positive for the JV.  Essentially gas was intersected at levels similar to what is intended to be targetted by the Stokes Bay sidetrack, which, as the announcement says, increases the prospectivity of Stokes Bay.
> 
> There's a good chance the heavy mudweight they've used would have adversely affected the results of the wireline logs.  In general, the comment about porosity and permeability is encouraging.
> 
> ...




I agree Hatchetman,

Stokes looks very positive now and if that big fat 'Clanmeyer' trap is any good
then we've got an even better chance of some juice in Valentine.

Nice if we can get some US gas ann's rolling in too 

MC catching up to EGO would put a smile on my face too though


----------



## Col Lector (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR price-sensitive ann just being released.....! Texas results maybe??Could give the SP a jolt if positive, particularly in addition to Valentine shows to date...TRADING HALT


----------



## zt3000 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

We've got noticed received. Probably from one of the US wells .. lets wait an see  Pandura probably


TRADING HALT ... TOOT TOOT ... lol .. hopefully they dont announce a duster lol


----------



## greggy (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> We've got noticed received. Probably from one of the US wells .. lets wait an see  Pandura probably
> 
> 
> TRADING HALT ... TOOT TOOT ... lol .. hopefully they dont announce a duster lol



So the company has called for a trading halt.  Hopefully, it will be good news, most likely dealing with its US wells.  EMR is cashed up at present so I'd be surprised if it had anything to do with funding issues.
DYOR


----------



## chicken8 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

its too early for the texas drill results

the other partners in canning basin are unaffected so we know its not valentine

drilling usually gets delayed so i was expecting texas results next week. 

so i really don't know

i'm kinda hoping its NOT a takeover bid but at this point just hoping for good news really


----------



## MS+Tradesim (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Chicken,

I don't think it's too early for Texas results from at least one well. I did a few calculations based on drilling depths and time taken and I figured without delays at least one of the Texas wells could be at total depth by now. In any case I guess we'll know soon enough.


----------



## rub92me (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



greggy said:


> So the company has called for a trading halt.  Hopefully, it will be good news, most likely dealing with its US wells.  EMR is cashed up at present so I'd be surprised if it had anything to do with funding issues.
> DYOR



Agree it is not a funding _issue_, but it could be a funding _opportunity_ to capitalise on recent increase in shareprice. I would be very disappointed if that was the case, however these 'mates rates' deals are quite common.


----------



## zt3000 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> its too early for the texas drill results
> 
> the other partners in canning basin are unaffected so we know its not valentine
> 
> ...




What makes you think its a takeover bid? Why EMR, they dont really have anything concrete as yet


----------



## chicken8 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

i've got nothing to base it on

it was just the first thing that came to my head when i saw the trading halt

i'd prefer to wait for the announcements from the texas drills and canning basin


----------



## chicken8 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I don't think EMR would sell out at a time like this when theres so much news coming.

Unless they get an extremely good offer.

It is possible though, since EMR only has a market cap of $15mill.


----------



## greggy (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



rub92me said:


> Agree it is not a funding _issue_, but it could be a funding _opportunity_ to capitalise on recent increase in shareprice. I would be very disappointed if that was the case, however these 'mates rates' deals are quite common.



You've got me thinking (and speculating) here.  Maybe they are arranging for someone to underwrite the options expiring in May 08, just a wild thought of course.  Still I'm hoping that its related to the US drilling program.
DYOR


----------



## moneymajix (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Apparently, positive report on Valentine in this morning's West Australian. 

Anyone able to post?


----------



## zt3000 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Note the date stamp at the bottom left corner of Trading Halt announcemnet. Looks like it was written this morning. Thus maybe some news out from US last night?

Could it be more permits in Canning Basin or elsewhere? Surely not a capras, oh well wait n see


----------



## greggy (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Note the date stamp at the bottom left corner of Trading Halt announcemnet. Looks like it was written this morning. Thus maybe some news out from US last night?
> 
> Could it be more permits in Canning Basin or elsewhere? Surely not a capras, oh well wait n see



It must be quite a significant announcement for the company to request a trading halt.  Could work both ways, but I'm an optimist.
DYOR


----------



## jtb (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Note the date stamp at the bottom left corner of Trading Halt announcemnet. Looks like it was written this morning. Thus maybe some news out from US last night?
> 
> Could it be more permits in Canning Basin or elsewhere? Surely not a capras, oh well wait n see




EMR always go into trading halt on drilling news be it good, bad or otherwise.
I imagine its delayed to Thursday for it to cover *both* US wells.

Moneym,

I'm about to read the paper so I'll post anything of interest shortly


----------



## jtb (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Article in todays West too long to re-write.

ARQ quoted 

"We were drilling right on the edge of where we thought we may see some gas in this shallow horizon, and the fact that we've seen so much of it is very
encouraging"

"Main target should be intersected in 4 or 5 days"

"300Bcf considered viable"

"Alumina giant Alcoa has pledged $40 million .. and has promised to buy gas worth over $1 billion if a major discovery is made." 

yadayaddayadaa


----------



## MS+Tradesim (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

So Pandura well non-commercial. Not sure what the selling down is about though considering plenty more on the go right now.


----------



## chicken8 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

theres always going to be a sell down on the back of bad news

is this what the trading halt was for or is there more news?


----------



## UPKA (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



MS+Tradesim said:


> So Pandura well non-commercial. Not sure what the selling down is about though considering plenty more on the go right now.




dunno why the sell orders r pilling up when we r in trading halt, not like it'll make any difference...
like chicken said, there's more news to be followed, otherwise we wouldnt be on halt till Thursday


----------



## MS+Tradesim (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Halt's over. Trading resumes at 1:30 today. Should be more news later in the week for Texas and then I guess next week for Valentine.


----------



## chicken8 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

this was very strange

why would you put a trading halt on for 3hours?

perhaps they knew something was leaked?


----------



## chicken8 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

trading resumed

seems like alot of people are taking this announcement as the perfect opportunity to top up or buy in

there was a 160k sell order at 26.5c that just got taken out in seconds


----------



## greggy (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Its not the end of the world by any means.  Valentine looks promising going by today's newspaper article. A gas interval of 160m is potentially very huge with more news to come.
DYOR


----------



## chicken8 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

i don't know why they abandoned pandura

they could've sold the hole as part of a golf course

very appealing prospect


----------



## zt3000 (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> i don't know why they abandoned pandura
> 
> they could've sold the hole as part of a golf course
> 
> very appealing prospect




Shoulda kept drilling ... maybe hit something in China ... they would never suspect a thing! lol

1 down .. 2 to go ... lol wasnt that the well they were most confident about?


----------



## greggy (11 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



zt3000 said:


> Shoulda kept drilling ... maybe hit something in China ... they would never suspect a thing! lol
> 
> 1 down .. 2 to go ... lol wasnt that the well they were most confident about?



Its actually 3, 1 in the US and 2 here (Valentine 1 and Stokes Bay).  Valentine 1 is looking more promising as its already significant gas levels in a secondary target. It will be interesting to see if they find something deeper below. 
Oil and gas exploration is a risky business.  You get more losers than winners.  Its just part of the game. All is not lost. Both Valentine and Stokes Bay are potential company makers.  
The market seems to have over-reacted to today's news IMO.    
DYOR


----------



## jtb (12 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Release Date: 12 September 2007
To: Australian Stock Exchange Ltd No of Pages: 1
From: Eric Streitberg
Re: Completion of Major Gas Sales Contract with Alcoa
PERTH, Western Australia: ARC Energy Limited (ASX:ARQ) is pleased to advise that formal
documentation of its gas sales agreement (GSA) with Alcoa Australia for the delivery of up to 500
petajoules of gas from future discoveries on ARC’s interests in the onshore Canning Basin has now
been completed. ARC has now received the A$40 million prepayment from Alcoa. These funds will be
used to accelerate ARC’s regional Canning Basin exploration program. Details of the GSA are set out
in ARC’s ASX release made on 11 July 2007.
ARC’s Canning Basin exploration program has now commenced with the drilling of the Valentine 1 well
with strong gas shows being observed in the secondary objectives of the Anderson and Laurel
Formations.
The GSA has established a powerful commercial alliance between Alcoa, Western Australia’s (and
Australia’s) largest domestic gas consumer and one of Australia’s leading industrial and resource
companies, and ARC, Western Australia’s largest onshore oil and gas producer and most active
onshore explorer. In addition to the commercial benefits to both ARC and Alcoa, the GSA promotes the
exploration and development of Western Australia’s onshore hydrocarbon resources and represents an
innovative and timely response to the Western Australian Government’s concerns regarding the
security of domestic gas supplies.
ARC’s Managing Director Eric Streitberg commented:
“We are delighted to have completed the documentation of the GSA and received the $40 million prepayment.
The GSA provides numerous benefits to both Alcoa and ARC, most notably the flexibility to
develop Canning Basin gas discoveries quickly and flexibly and with maximum commercial benefit to
both parties. The agreement will also underpin the infrastructure needed to deliver gas from the
Canning Basin. The wide ranging benefits to both Alcoa and ARC of this agreement for the
commercialisation of Canning Basin gas (C-Gas) are becoming even more apparent as work continues
on the operational and commercial framework for the project. We look forward to a long and fruitful
relationship with Alcoa and the success o ARC’s C-Gas program.”


----------



## moneymajix (12 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Alcoa must be confident to be pre-paying $40m.


Large buying in ARQ this morning.


EMR back to 28.5c (up over 7%) after the glitch yesterday.


----------



## jama_kj (13 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

some relatively big buying seems to be going through, yet while i say that many nervous sellers are selling into their bids.

should we be expecting an announcement today or was the update earlier in the week the only one they will be releasing this week?


----------



## chicken8 (13 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR just announced. 

they are 200m away from target and more elevated gases have been detected

looking good guys


----------



## jtb (14 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> EMR just announced.
> 
> they are 200m away from target and more elevated gases have been detected
> 
> looking good guys




Yeah bottom of the seal soaked in HC's bodes well doesn't it

What was with the sell down at the close yesterday?

Saw a 200k buyer sitting @ 27c just before I went to bed, wake up and its been sold down to 25.5 by some 50k fool at the end of the day

No heart

Don't you love weekends when TD is going to be reached .....................

Go EMR


----------



## greggy (14 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



chicken8 said:


> EMR just announced.
> 
> they are 200m away from target and more elevated gases have been detected
> 
> looking good guys




Fingers crossed everyone.  Hopefully, we will get a better idea by early next week.  EMR has been pretty weak for the past few days following disappointing news in the US. 
DYOR


----------



## jama_kj (17 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

announcement out. they have reched the top of the primary target. i am unsure of what the actual specifics mean about the mud gas and the thin limestones. can anyone help me understand what this could potentially mean in terms of finding gas/oil?

thanks


----------



## greggy (17 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR share price has now fallen to 23c.  I've become a bit impatient with this one and decided to sell out on Friday for a small profit.  EMR has lost its momentum. It might well be the case that the market is betting against any major success in the Canning Basin.  The recent announcment about the US being a dud has turned sentiment against it.  Good luck to exisitng holders.
DYOR


----------



## moneymajix (17 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I am still holding. Gosh, I could have sold these at 30+plus cents a couple of times. I have held tight.


Jama

Apparently, tight limestones is a good thing.


I think at this stage share price has fallen on sentiment. Not on any actual news. It seems noone knows what it down there atm.

I wait for results which should surely be soon. At the end of the day, that is what is important.


----------



## jtb (17 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> I am still holding. Gosh, I could have sold these at 30+plus cents a couple of times. I have held tight.
> 
> 
> Jama
> ...




Morning gents,

MM -sentiment is very important atm isn't it

Not a lot we can read into this ann' imo however continuing gas shows would have been nice.

"Lithologies encountered are predominantly tight limestones
and minor claystones of Devonian age with minor mud gas
shows observed. The *primary objective clastic units of the
Virgin Hills Formation have yet to be intersected*".


----------



## bhutos (17 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



greggy said:


> EMR share price has now fallen to 23c.  I've become a bit impatient with this one and decided to sell out on Friday for a small profit.  EMR has lost its momentum. It might well be the case that the market is betting against any major success in the Canning Basin.  The recent announcment about the US being a dud has turned sentiment against it.  Good luck to exisitng holders.
> DYOR




Momentum at this stage shouldn't really be a concern. Either we get hydrocarbons or we don't. tbh, Pandura should have taken a lot more shine off it than it did, I actually think it performed very well in the circumstances. I understand your sentiments though, I reduced additional exposure I took on after the initial series of gas shows when Pandura failed to come in - may as well keep that in reserve for stokes bay if valentine doesn't come in - but I've still got a core lot at 20.5 and 11.5 and looking forward to Stokes no matter what.


----------



## UPKA (17 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> Apparently, tight limestones is a good thing.




indeed its a good thing, tight limestones means it would be harder for gas or oil to escape if there r any trapped there. the sell down isnt significant at all, i wouldnt be too worried if u r prepared to hold till the result.


----------



## doctorj (17 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Indeed tight limestones above the target is interesting, but meaningless unless we start finding some favourable rock beneath.

For those wondering, the term 'tight' refers to rock that has low permeability - meaning that oil/gas can't flow through them easily. This makes tight limestones useful when looking for trapped hydrocarbons (it can help stop them getting away ).


----------



## mitzter (18 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

ARQ changed direction of drilling, why should they do that?
(someone at hotcopper called EGO, and they said this)


----------



## TerryA (18 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Mitzter,

If you read the ARQ announcement I think that you will find that they are now "using" directional drilling to keep the drill string straight.

You may have already got this information from your many posts on the subject in other fora.

Regards,

Terry


----------



## STEELPIG (18 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Just remember this is an exploration well, things don't always go to plan ( ie they have not yet encountered the structure they are looking for) - this also means things happen downhole that need to be addressed on a continuous basis, everything from lost circulation to getting stuck. Do not expect this well to be finished overnight or in the next few days!


----------



## greggy (18 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



bhutos said:


> Momentum at this stage shouldn't really be a concern. Either we get hydrocarbons or we don't. tbh, Pandura should have taken a lot more shine off it than it did, I actually think it performed very well in the circumstances. I understand your sentiments though, I reduced additional exposure I took on after the initial series of gas shows when Pandura failed to come in - may as well keep that in reserve for stokes bay if valentine doesn't come in - but I've still got a core lot at 20.5 and 11.5 and looking forward to Stokes no matter what.



Momentum surely matters when EMR's share price keeps on falling.  I took a small profit and have moved on.  I was hoping to exit in the mid 30s but this wasn't to be.
DYOR


----------



## arae (18 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I've been holding off selling this stock (among others) in the hope that the probable rate cuts in the US tonight (Aus time) would have a positive effect on the stockmarket tomorrow. Is anyone else in this line of thinking? I'm new to all this so don't shoot me down if I'm completely off base.


----------



## moneymajix (18 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The share price has fallen. We are closer to the TD.

Otherwise, we really don't know anything new.


----------



## greenfs (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I note that the share trader in the Melbourne Herald Sun has today added this share to his watch list as a buy on the premise that he believes it will break resistance @ 30 cents and can then rise to as high as 45 cents


----------



## rub92me (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



greenfs said:


> I note that the share trader in the Melbourne Herald Sun has today added this share to his watch list as a buy on the premise that he believes it will break resistance @ 30 cents and can then rise to as high as 45 cents



It will only reach 30 cents in the short term if they have some good news to report in the Canning Basin. And _if_ they do then yeah, it probably won't stop there either... First they have to find the good stuff though.


----------



## richmond (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Share Trader in the Herald Sun was talking about ARE breaking 30 cents and then running to 45 cents, not EMR


----------



## wllmtrish (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

PALITO BLANCO PROJECT
DUVAL AND JIM WELLS COUNTIES, TEXAS
(Emerald earning 15% Working interest, Operator: Oso Exploration.)
Progress report at the Jaime Garcia Gas Unit #2 well as at 6.00 am 18
September 2007 (Texas time).
Current Depth: 6,350 feet. 7 5/8 inch intermediate casing set at
6,187 feet.
Current Activity: Running intermediate logs to evaluate
hydrocarbon shows in secondary objective
Hockley Sand section.
Planning to squeeze cement around
intermediate casing shoe prior to drilling ahead
to planned TD of 8,250 feet and evaluate
primary objective, Yegua sands.
The primary target Yegua 14 sand is anticipated
at 7,350 feet. Secondary target Yegua 15 and
21 sands anticipated between 7,600 and 8,200
feet. Proposed total depth is 8,250 feet.
Emerald Interest: Emerald is earning a 15% working interest in
this prospect.
Page 2
About Palito Blanco Prospect: Palito Blanco Prospect is located in the South
Texas Basin within Duval and Jim Wells Counties
some 120 miles south of San Antonio. It is
located within the prolific Yegua multiple-sand,
gas-producing fairway within Braman, Four
Seasons and Palito Blanco fault – separated
fields, which to date have produced 45+ BCF
gas and 1.0+ million barrels of condensate.
Some 400 acres are currently under lease within
a larger AMI. The current 8,250 foot well will
test the Yegua formation multiple-sand package
the lowest of which is the Y-21 sand.
Structurally there appears to be room for 3-4
wells around the original Jaime Garcia #1 well.
Total potential resources are approximately
10 BCF gas and 100,000+ barrels of
condensate. Further development potential
might emerge from the larger AMI (area of
mutual interest) with Oso Exploration


----------



## bhutos (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Well that pretty much confirms that everyone is too damn impatient, talking about it being a duster for the last week heh.


----------



## moneymajix (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

23,5c, up nearly 12%.

Nice to have some good news today as well as the DOW green.

How much is PB worth to the sp if the final results are positive? Thoughts?


----------



## wllmtrish (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

 Read somewhere a figure of 10c, cannot locate source but will post if I c it again. 
I hold EMR AGS CUL CQT


----------



## greenfs (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



richmond said:


> Share Trader in the Herald Sun was talking about ARE breaking 30 cents and then running to 45 cents, not EMR




I would like to sincerely apologise to all readers for getting the stock code incorrect in my post earlier today. I had ready it somewhere over coffee early this morning and subsequently tried to verify and post the detail by doing a web search, but that proved unsuccessful.

I thank you for the correction notice posted


----------



## bhutos (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



wllmtrish said:


> Read somewhere a figure of 10c, cannot locate source but will post if I c it again.
> I hold EMR AGS CUL CQT




I think I said 10c at one point but gas prices have risen since my last calc a few weeks ago, I've just re-calc'd and it's now 11.5c but it's based on the HH spot price which is probably inflated and above what EMR would actually sell for.

"Spot and future prices set at Henry Hub are denominated in $/mmbtu (millions of British Thermal Units) and are generally seen to be the primary price set for the North American natural gas market. North American unregulated wellhead and burnertip natural gas prices are closely correlated to those set at Henry Hub."

10 Bcf + 0.1 mmbbl condensate.

Current HH spot price is US$6.39 (AU $7.49) MMbtu  

On average 1 MMBtu = .974 Mcf

.974 * 7.49 = $7.30

Bcf = 1,000,000 Mcf

$7.3M per Bcf

Total Potential = $73M

15% = $10.95M

EMR has ~97,991,994 shares/options

$10.95M/97991994 = 11.17c

so a gas discovery price of 11.2c

the condensate is maybe worth 0.3c discovery ($20 bbl - probably incorrect) so it's about a 11.5c total.

I've got to find out what % premium (I assume there is one) the HH Spot is over what EMR would actually be selling for to get an accurate discovery price.


----------



## kray192 (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



bhutos said:


> I think I said 10c at one point but gas prices have risen since my last calc a few weeks ago, I've just re-calc'd and it's now 11.5c but it's based on the HH spot price which is probably inflated and above what EMR would actually sell for.
> 
> "Spot and future prices set at Henry Hub are denominated in $/mmbtu (millions of British Thermal Units) and are generally seen to be the primary price set for the North American natural gas market. North American unregulated wellhead and burnertip natural gas prices are closely correlated to those set at Henry Hub."
> 
> ...





Your figure is misleading, try not to use the in ground value of the resource since you do have the cost of extracting it, learn NPV. 
Using NPV of 20% profit margin:
The true gas value to company is $AU2.19 million, and the condensate is about $AU 240k (Using $80 per barrel for calculation sake). Thats about $2.4 million, thats about 2.4 cents per share.
The NPV can be lower since this well isn't that big so less economies of scale, so just take the 20% as a rough figure. 
However remember that energy prices can rise in the future so with any rise the NPV would also rise correspondingly.



I just really really hate people always using in ground value of the resource.


----------



## moneymajix (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Bhutos, 

Thanks for your post.

Gets people thinking and the ball rolling



Kray,

No comment.


----------



## kray192 (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

moneymajinx, oh i saw what you wrote  but your honey is pretty evil cause it misinform people about SP.


----------



## doctorj (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



kray192 said:


> Your figure is misleading, try not to use the in ground value of the resource since you do have the cost of extracting it, learn NPV.



What extraction costs are you using and are you assuming a uniform extraction?  More often than not in oil and gas, very high %s of the recoverable reserves is extracted within the first year.  This often minimises the impact of discounting for time.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



kray192 said:


> Your figure is misleading, try not to use the in ground value of the resource since you do have the cost of extracting it, learn NPV.
> The NPV can be lower since this well isn't that big so less economies of scale, so just take the 20% as a rough figure.





Here is a fact....



> The Australian natural gas market has changed markedly over the last 18 to 24 months, with recent sales in the range of U.S. $5.50 per thousand cubic feet.




The aussie prices are changing with demand as do all commodities so company valuation on resource will vary accordingly.A rough figure is good to work with though.


----------



## moneymajix (20 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

rayK(fake)

I was not making a comment on the accuracy or otherwise of figures.

Rather, the delivery of the message.

My guess, you would be comfortable on the EGO thread.


LOL.


----------



## kray192 (20 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

NPV means the net present value according to current prices, sure i can take future prices into account, which one would you like me to take? the value of gas in the year 3000? where IT MIGHT be worth millions per cubic foot?

Secondly where on earth did you pull the comment about EGO from, because I'm simply presenting a fair argument that doesn't suit you, you are going to class me as an EMR downramper for EGO? Well guess what I own 100% EMR and no EGO or any other stock, I just like to give a true info on the company to others, people are smart enough to see the positives in the company without you painting it for them.


----------



## bhutos (20 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



kray192 said:


> Your figure is misleading, try not to use the in ground value of the resource since you do have the cost of extracting it, learn NPV.
> Using NPV of 20% profit margin:
> The true gas value to company is $AU2.19 million, and the condensate is about $AU 240k (Using $80 per barrel for calculation sake). Thats about $2.4 million, thats about 2.4 cents per share.
> The NPV can be lower since this well isn't that big so less economies of scale, so just take the 20% as a rough figure.
> ...




Thats fair, the only extraction costs I know though are saudi crude which is 8.6% and irrelevent. I found  some texas gas production costs which were small - in the region of 40k/yr. Not enough to get close to your figure. If you could let me know what production costs you are using with any references that would help greatly. You will notice in my figures I acknowledge the price is probably inflated, I need and want more information - I have no interest in providing false or ramping data. I'm a bit of a data nerd and I want to get as close a figure as possible. I have a note in my diary here from two days ago to find out production costs, so i'm not wholly ignorant of the argument , just information poor. I have actually emailed EMR to find out roughly what they will be getting for the gas. I'll endeavour to find out production costs as well.


----------



## zt3000 (20 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

There will probably be an announcement made today, about 2pm EST giving an update ... like every other thursday thus far .. lol

Target Depth is probably deeper than they thought IMO, otherwise we probably would have heard something by now.

Waiting game I guess


----------



## moneymajix (21 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Re yesterday's ann. Not far from TD NOW.

I guess most are expecting news by Monday.

Current Sp at 25c (up .05c).


Re our parnters:
EGO, is up over 15%. 
ARQ is up 2c.


----------



## Trader Paul (23 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Hi folks,

EMR ... more astrostuff, ahead:

    03102007 ... positive spotlight on EMR ... 

12-15102007 ... minor news ... flat-to-down trading???

   19102007 ... minor cycle ... finances???

24-26102007 ... sharp negative price move ???

   02112007 ... minor cycle here

16-19112007 ... 2 cycles ... positive finances ???

   03122007 ... positive cycle

   04122007 ... negative cycle - same price as 24-26102007??

   07122007 ... positive news expected here

   14122007 ... minor cycle

27122007 - 02012008 ... 2 significant and negative cycles ?

   07012008 ... minor and positive ... finances ...???

   14012008 ... positive news expected here

   30012008 ... positive cycle offset by the next
                negative cycle, as described, below: 

28012008 - 01022008 ... VERY NEGATIVE aspects here,finances?

14-15022008 ...  news expected here ???

22-25022008 ... 2 positive cycles here ... news expected,
                finance-related ...???


   29022008 ... minor and difficult aspect here.

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Just a short post to keep the ball rolling (or the oil flowing) on the EMR thread.

Quiet in here. 

Some may have sold.

Ann. yesterday was not well received by the market and sp fell to 18c.

Drilling continues. Do we know anything yet?

Still holding. 

Sp atm 19.5c. May prove to be a bargain?

:bananasmi


----------



## bhutos (25 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



moneymajix said:


> Just a short post to keep the ball rolling (or the oil flowing) on the EMR thread.
> 
> Quiet in here.
> 
> ...





I sold.

It will be interesting to see what it does from here. Some early buying from bargain hunters.
Yesterday people had the closest thing to evidence that the risk of Valentine being a failure was rising. 
Stokes is worth about 30c (Which doesn't bode well for the options if nothing else comes in and SB isn't a certain play as it is.). A lot of people are probably looking at selling now and buying back in after Valentine.
Confidence seems to be back up though, clawed back a lot of what it lost.


----------



## doctorj (25 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



bhutos said:


> Yesterday people had the closest thing to evidence that the risk of Valentine being a failure was rising.



The announcement yesterday that drilling had progressed beyond the revised estimation of the top of the sandstone formation but was yet to find anything but dolomite was a blow, but there was still another ~200m worth of drilling as at 0700 yesterday before Valentine is a write off.  It's probable that the target rocks exist down there, but the question remains (a) will they drill deep enough to find it and (b) if it's much deeper than forecast, will it still be sealed at that depth?


----------



## jtb (26 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



bhutos said:


> I sold.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what it does from here. Some early buying from bargain hunters.
> Yesterday people had the closest thing to evidence that the risk of Valentine being a failure was rising.
> ...




Yeah bit of an anti-climax wasn't it.

Smelly calcrete by the sound of it - roll on Stokes Bay and Eve Rose.


----------



## chicken8 (27 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

very encouraging drill update out of palito blanco this morning

1000feet to go so thats only a few days away

24 feet of hydrocarbons recorded in the logs so far


----------



## debono (27 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

copy of my post on HC for those that are not that way inclined.I am inquiring re the disparity in the AFR report today of 80 BCF potential vs 250 BCF in email.

Doc...any thoughts?


Steve:You are correct for Palito Blanco,probably 4-6 cents/share after royalties etc,using a “value in the ground” of $US 2.50/mcf gas & A$ 50/bbl condensate.We would need 4 wells probably to get the 10 bcf gas.It is looking quite positive at the moment.

If we discovered 250 BCF Gas at Stokes Bay it would be worth approx. 40 cents/share to Emerald using a “value in the ground” of A$ 1.00/mcf gas.There will also be condensate at Stokes Bay but it is hard to gauge how much until tested.It certainly would make “Eve Rose” look very good and “Yes” we would definitely farm out to ARC or someone else given we got good farmout terms.A free carry through a couple of wells (or more),would be nice!

Cheers,

Bob Berven


----------



## doctorj (27 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



debono said:


> copy of my post on HC for those that are not that way inclined.I am inquiring re the disparity in the AFR report today of 80 BCF potential vs 250 BCF in email.
> 
> Doc...any thoughts?



I'm guessing it relates to different confidence levels, though I read then that p10 for stokes was 158bcf (see the Arc thread - pulled that number straight out of an announcement)

80bcf might be p50...


----------



## doctorj (27 September 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

This might provide some illustration of the potential sizes of the trap at stokes. Not sure about the specific numbers you provided though.


----------



## Trader Paul (1 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> EMR ... more astrostuff, ahead:
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

EMR ..... trading halt comes in, right on TIME ... 

have a great day

paul



=====


----------



## moneymajix (2 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Goodonya Paul,

Ann.

PALITO BLANCO GAS DISCOVERY

Emerald Oil & Gas NL (“Emerald”) is pleased to provide an update on drilling at
the Jaime Garcia gas unit #2 well at the Palito Blanco prospect located in Duval
and Jim Wells Counties, Texas USA. A gas discovery has been confirmed within
multiple sands of the Yegua formation between 7,300 and 8,100 feet.


----------



## blues (9 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

From ARQ announcement this morning.

Valentine 1 was a dual objective well which was sited to test the maximum
possible extent of the shallow Point Torment gas accumulation and to also test a
deep basin floor fan stratigraphic play in the Virgin Hills Formation.
The shallow objectives were encountered just about where we thought they should
be and had excellent gas shows. The Valentine shows indicate that we could be
right at the edge of the accumulation. The Stokes Bay sidetrack well will target
these sands about 90 metres up-dip from where we saw the shows in the Valentine
well. We also saw some strong indications of oil in Valentine at the same level
and oil was recovered from Point Torment during testing, so getting that far up-dip
in Stokes Bay should tell us exactly what we have.
We have also recommended to the joint venture that we deepen the Stokes Bay
well to the Nullara level, which is the carbonate reef level that produces oil at
Blina. This level had strong shows in Point Torment that were never tested
properly so we believe it is worth deepening the well a couple of hundred meters
to test them in this location.


----------



## jtb (18 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Morning all,

Well this is certainly going to go one or the other shortly
ARQ seems to be getting some love lately.


----------



## rub92me (18 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Appears to be sold off after the announcement. Not sure what to make of it.
Some gas shows of 25 and 15 meters (including some oil?) and then they hit a bottomless pit?


----------



## madness6969 (18 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

hi, this is my first post 

anyone know why ego and emr got hit while arq went up?
i'm no mining whiz but the announcement didn't seem THAT bad did it?

what did you guys make of the announcement?

cheers


----------



## Biggle (18 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Can't quite figure that out either why sp was dumped, my interpretation is they found gas shows where they were expecting them, and some fluids down low, won't know what type of fluid until logs are done, but could potentialy be oil. Guess we will have to wait till monday to find out. Guess some people got spooked out today because the anouncement didn't sound positive enough with words like 'Gushing oil'.


----------



## bhutos (19 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

ARQ is probably up due to Morgan's price target of $1.90 and Adelphi's rise... Minor shows not worth announcing when intersected 3 days ago. They're sure if they're going to test them.. need more resolution.. Waited until they had already moved beyond TD and into additional play before announcing... etc. Not especially good signs.


----------



## doctorj (19 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Then what has driven FAR?  There's nothing new on Senegal and SB is the only thing active for them at the moment.

The language was much more reserved than what was attributed to these levels in the Valentine drill, but then hydrocarbons were expected at these levels in this hole, they weren't in Valentine.  They've noticed hydrocarbons, they've announced it.  They don't yet know the extent until they do logging/DST.

I read the announcement as positive, but reserved/conservative.  Why do a DST if you don't have reasonable grounds for believing you may have a commercial find?


----------



## bhutos (19 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



doctorj said:


> Then what has driven FAR?  There's nothing new on Senegal and SB is the only thing active for them at the moment.
> 
> The language was much more reserved than what was attributed to these levels in the Valentine drill, but then hydrocarbons were expected at these levels in this hole, they weren't in Valentine.  They've noticed hydrocarbons, they've announced it.  They don't yet know the extent until they do logging/DST.
> 
> I read the announcement as positive, but reserved/conservative.  Why do a DST if you don't have reasonable grounds for believing you may have a commercial find?





The announcement said _possible_ DST in the _nullara_ formation they hadn't even started to intersect. Not that there was a DST happening in Anderson. At least in my reading of the ARQ ann.


----------



## chicken8 (26 October 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

gases found at palito blanco

Completion activities have commenced at the
Jamie Garcia Gas Unit #2 well by the operator
OSO Exploration. The Yegua 19, 20 and 21
sands have been perforated and flow tested
separately. The Y-19 (7,827-7,830 feet) has
flowed gas at an estimated rate of 500 mcfd
with some accompanying condensate. The Y-20
(7,948-7,952 feet) flowed gas at an estimated
rate of 300 mcfd

does anyone know what this means to the sp?


----------



## benwex (5 December 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Well I got well and trully sucked into the Canning BASIN story and the "huge elephant" just waiting to be discovered!!!!


Now April is the earliest till the final nail is put in the coffin (wet session)

I wanted to ask if anyone think their other assets in the US are any chop and has the downside from Valenitine finally over....

Benwex


----------



## UPKA (5 December 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



benwex said:


> Well I got well and trully sucked into the Canning BASIN story and the "huge elephant" just waiting to be discovered!!!!
> 
> 
> Now April is the earliest till the final nail is put in the coffin (wet session)
> ...




with the current SP, EMR has a market cap of less than $10m. I think it was mentioned somewhere that it's US assets are worth around 10c. I guess the valentine prospect is only 2c at the moment...


----------



## Trader Paul (5 December 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Trader Paul said:


> Posted 24092007:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...






..... trading to the script, so far ... so looking for a bounce off
the lows on 07122007, as the next positive news is expected.

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## UPKA (5 December 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I think we have hit the old resistance, which is around the 11.5-12c mark. We'll see the SP bounce around this range till some good news come out. IMO, I'll be very surprised to see this one go below 11c.


----------



## jtb (5 December 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



benwex said:


> Well I got well and trully sucked into the Canning BASIN story and the "huge elephant" just waiting to be discovered!!!!
> 
> 
> Now April is the earliest till the final nail is put in the coffin (wet session)
> ...




Hey Ben,

Its early days yet mate and the US gas probably underpins EMR at these levels.
Looking at a chart you can see the return to 19c didn't bode well.
Info' from Stokes/Valentine is all beneficial but obviously those of us that held  through the swings could have done a lot better.
Eve Rose is still there and the Canning is an awful lot bigger than Valentine.

Cheers

J


----------



## blues (5 December 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

At 12c EMR has a MC of 7.5 million (undiluted). This is very low I believe for a company with its prospects and is an excellent buy at this level if you have a longer term investment view. It has the discovery at Palito Blanco which is now in production as well as the discovery at NW Alice which has reserve potential of 100bcf (10% WI to EMR). In Q1 2008 they will be drilling NW Alice, a development well at Palito Blanco and the Steamboat prospect which they have a WI of 25%. Management are currently in US looking at other projects. All this then leads into the recommencement of testing at Stokes Bay in April/May. Stokes Bay is looking promising and any discovery will enhance the value of EMR’s neighbouring acreage.

To me the risk vs reward at this level is very enticing.

Cheers.


----------



## benwex (5 December 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

thanks for all your feedback people...

I guess my concern is the company will be looking to raise some capital through a placement at a time when the sp is so low.

Does anyone know the cash situation for the company??

A they well funded???

thanks again

Ben


----------



## Trader Paul (11 December 2007)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Trader Paul said:


> Posted 24092007:
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> ...




..... let's put this whole thing in perspective, bhutos.

Our time cycle analysis was posted 6 weeks ago, on 24092007
and it is NOT meant to be used as a SOLE indicator for trading.

Instead, the time cycles should be used as an ADDITIONAL 
technical tool to CONFIRM our regular TA.

NO claim has ever been made that we get them right,
every time ..... 

..... it's a bit like OMI being a $4 stock, eh bhutos ... ???



bhutos said:


> OMI ... this should be a $4 stock easily, it's only come down from its highs of $4.70, someone needs to teach the executive level how to write a statement so it actually includes some friggin figures.




..... OMI has been as low as 30.5 cents is currently trading at 50 cents.

have a great day

  paul

P.S. ..... OMI should be positively BOOMING from 14-31032008 and
            we will be alert for some VERY significant news on 28032008            



=====


----------



## benwex (4 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

The last few days EMR is having some upward movement in its sp.

It hit today an intraday high of 13c which is still way of its recent 52 weeks highs.

With no news announced, does anyone have an idea what the interest may be from??

Any drilling anouncement due soon??

regards,
benwex


----------



## Nasdaq (4 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR has a joint partner EGO. They are pushing higher volume. Apparently though they are not going back on site until April when the rain finishes. Perhaps someone knows something that we don't. A big umbrella perhaps.


----------



## bhutos (11 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



Trader Paul said:


> ..... let's put this whole thing in perspective, bhutos.
> 
> Our time cycle analysis was posted 6 weeks ago, on 24092007
> and it is NOT meant to be used as a SOLE indicator for trading.
> ...




That's a highly conveinient way of taking credit for the hits and ignoring the misses. And let me get this straight, you're complaining about being questioned on a 6 week forecast being inaccurate at the tail end but you're allowed to compare a price target i mentioned from *4 years* ago to one today??? lol!.. Oh you really got me good! hah.
The BIG difference is that I don't claim that the universe is aligned behind my predictions or that anything I say is an additional tool for analysis.

To be honest I don't even really have anything entirely specific against you doing this. Anyone that looses any money following astrology deserves to loose it and anyone that makes money _probably_ deserves to win on the punt.. any way the profit comes eh? I also hope you've managed to squeeze money out of the gullible for it and not just give it away free. It's just annoying to see you taking personal credit for the hits when you also have people asking where you disappeared to after misses publically. And you replied saying everything was going to plan when it plainly wasn't. I normally do a good job self censoring this sort of thing but sometimes when it's in your face you have to pipe up and note the jesus on the toast is just toast eh?


----------



## bhutos (11 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Holy(starry) **** shareastrology.com charges $682 per year. I'm a believer!.. I know one side biz venture I'm looking into this year. hah. I'm serious. I do e-enablement. Given me something to plan on a ho-hum day.


----------



## benwex (15 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR is in a trading halt till thursday or earlier pending an announcement..

Anyone care to take a stab on what we have to look forward to???

benwex
unhappy holder


----------



## chicken8 (15 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

approval of native titles i would think

it had a short mention of it in the project update

any other ideas?


----------



## blues (15 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Must be pretty short of cash for the number of projects coming up so possible they may be doing a capital raising?


----------



## chicken8 (15 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR and EXM are both in a trading halt this morning

they had previously been on the same project together

perhaps its related? take over? merger?


----------



## blues (15 January 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Interesting commentary in the ARC Open Briefing today about Stokes Bay.

Stokes Bay 1 has two well defined zones of interest. The first zone of interest is in the
Anderson Formation sandstones where there is a probable five metres net oil reservoir.
Although this interval appears to be relatively poor quality reservoir, it needs to be tested
because it has the potential to be a significant oil reserve.
The second zone of interest is the Nullara Formation reefal interval. In contrast to the
Anderson, where the issue is reservoir quality, this zone is an excellent reservoir where we
lost over 10,000 barrels of drilling mud while we were drilling the well. Although we had
no drilling fluid returns and hence don’t know what is in the reservoir, pressure data
indicates potential for a significant hydrocarbon column. We plan to test this reservoir
again in the dry season when the weather allows us to return to the site.


----------



## JackC (9 April 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

A bit of action today on reasonable volume. Possibly traders/investors positioning themselves for the impending re-commencement of drilling at Stokes Bay sometime this month (weather dependant!)
I used to jump in early & wait for these announcements, but current market sentiment has me holding on until the last possible moment. Would've been nice to have picked up at 7.1c late in Feb but has climbed steadily since then. Will be watching this one closely...


----------



## JackC (28 April 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

In a trading halt as from today, so will find out what it's about by Wednesday start of play if an announcement isn't made prior. I hope it's the re-testing of Stokes bay, which would be in line with expectations as this is what sent EGO's share price soaring late last year as they are one of a number of the JV partners involved in this project. This stock was trading at around 30c late last year so at 10-12c this one appears good value.
I guess we'll see...


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 April 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Hey Jack,

Page 2 of the trading halt has EMR's request, it actually says its to do with some USA Acquisition

Cheers


----------



## JackC (29 April 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> Page 2 of the trading halt has EMR's request, it actually says its to do with some USA Acquisition
> 
> Cheers




YT - your quite right. Somehow I missed page 2 altogether
Hopefully there will be more positive news soon then when the Stokes Bay testing is resumed then!


----------



## benwex (8 May 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Has anyone been watching EMR??

Its up 30% today on the back of their latest asset aquistions and funding arrangements...

It seems EMR is back in vogue with the day traders.

benwex


----------



## jtb (8 May 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



benwex said:


> Has anyone been watching EMR??
> 
> Its up 30% today on the back of their latest asset aquistions and funding arrangements...
> 
> ...




Hey ben,

Had a quick read of the preso' but can't say I got too much out of it

Market certainly liked it though.

Funding deal looks to be a good bit of business.

Go the Canning


----------



## kirtdog (11 December 2008)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

what's every1s thoughts now at around 5c??? Im newly watching this one...........................................


----------



## stylish (3 March 2011)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

I cant believe how out of date this stock forum is with  postings.


----------



## laurie (3 March 2011)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Yep agree with you sometimes I feel like I am talking to myself 

laurie


----------



## tothemax6 (3 March 2011)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



stylish said:


> I cant believe how out of date this stock forum is with  postings.



Sorry, there's just a lot of stocks mmKay?


----------



## Kremmen (18 January 2012)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*



tothemax6 said:


> Sorry, there's just a lot of stocks mmKay?




I think it's more that the stocks with tons of posts here are the ones rising, not the ones falling. Those who were following EMR in 2007 stopped doing so when they lost all their money and sometimes it takes a while before anybody notices that maybe a stock has hit rock bottom, which may be the case here. EMR is up about 50% since a week ago.


----------



## Kremmen (22 February 2012)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Major news today:
Acquired 10,500 net acres in Williston Basin for US$11.85M, incl. 7.5% WI in an existing well. Financed through a secured debt facility.


----------



## exberliner1 (23 February 2012)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

Hartleys have just published a new research report, it came up on my Bloomberg terminal a few minutes ago and is dated today.

After reviewing the latest ANN they have increased their short term target to 10.3c from 7.6c

That would of course make the EMROs a 10 bagger from where they are now and the shares more than a 3 bagger short term.

They also talk about a re-rating in the GRB project as well and they talk about a longer term unrisked upside value of 58cps for GRB alone.

Against 3.3c now.

Doubtless it will be available on the EMR website soon.

Enjoy.

EB


----------



## trader8888 (1 March 2012)

*Re: EMR - Emerald Oil and Gas*

EMR's central Bakken/three forks acreage is as good as proven acreage, which would mean that EMR is trading significantly less than current 1p reserves NPV.

These are well figures from marathon energy who is adjacent to us, in central dunn county - or about ~%33 of our leased acreage.

Kovaloff 41-17H: 
- IP rate of 763 Bo/d. 
-20861 barrels of oil have been produced in first 56 days. (56-day IP rate of 373 Bo/d)

Kovaloff 34-8H: 
- IP rate of 1064 Bo/d. 
- 22350 barrels of oil have been produced in the first 51 days. (51-day IP rate of 334 Bo/d)

Kovaloff 14-9H: 
- IP rate of 1184 Bo/d. 
-25492 barrels of oil have been produced in the first 67 days. (67-day IP rate 380 Bo/d)

State Kovaloff 11-16H: 
-IP rate of 949 Bo/d. 
-18445 barrels of oil have been produced in the first 51 days. (51-day IP rate 362 Bo/d)

Verlyn Strommen 34-8H: 
- IP rate of 426 Bo/d. 
- 6179 barrels of oil have been produced in the first 37 days. (37-day IP rate of 167 Bo/d)

Anderson 44-23H: 
-IP rate of 1270 Bo/d. 
-39993 barrels of oil have been produced in the first 80 days. (80-day IP rate of 500 Bo/d)

Good Bear USA 21-14H: 
- IP rate of 1137 Bo/d. 
- 37555 barrels of oil have been produced in the first 78 days. (78-day IP rate 481 Bo/d)

Good Bear USA 31-14H: 
- IP rate of 1221 Bo/d. 
- 12824 barrels of oil have been produced in the first 23 days. (23-day IP rate of 558 Bo/d)

Boy Chief USA 11-15H: 
- IP rate of 830 Bo/d. 
- 11967 barrels of oil have been produced in the first 29 days. (29-day IP rate of 413 Bo/d)

I have worked out the averages - 

Average IP rate - 983 BOPD
Average days on production - 52
Average flow rate at average days on production - 396 BOPD

Note : these figures include no gas.

Currently Marathon's EUR's for Hector/Ajax leases are 500 Mboe, this represents some pretty impressive economics for a company the size of EMR especially.

Reserves estimate - 

I have counted 14 drilling units in central dunn county or about %33 of our total 43 drilling units, which equates to 3465 net acres.

Using recent industry practice well spacing and EUR's for that area i have calculated the current reserves - 

Key parameters - 
- Middle bakken well spaccing : 320 acre
- Three forks well spaccing : 426 acre
- EUR : 500 MBOE
- NPV(10) : $13.50 per boe
- Fully diluted : 1,084,828,992 shares

10.8 net middle bakken wells = 5,414,065 MMBOE

8.3 net three forks wells = 4,066,901 MMBOE

Total - 9,480,966 mmboe 

Current NPV(10) = $115,193,736 or SP of 0.094c representing %135 of upside from current prices. 

It is a well known fact that the well production drop's off the further south you go which would mean that the remaining % of EMR's land will likely have lower EUR's than 500 Mboe but no doubt will still be very economical land. Note : my calcs only take into account the relatively proven land around marathon's. 


Buying before the obvious becomes officially obvious = $$$ 

This is'nt investment advice.


----------



## System (15 December 2014)

On December 15th, 2014, Emerald Oil & Gas NL changed its name to Emerald Resources NL.


----------



## travwj (25 February 2020)

Just throwing in a weekly chart as it appears to be coming up to a 0.05 price that looks like resistance. 
Will be interesting to see if it can push through this mark as it has been slowly trending up.

View attachment 100738


----------



## travwj (27 February 2020)

I noticed my previous post the attachment doesn't open... I'm hoping this pic will work.

Weekly chart.


----------



## travwj (25 March 2020)

Well EMR has well and truly been smashed over the last month (like most stocks)
It does appear to be sitting at 0.025c and looks like a level of support.... if it holds is another question and only time will tell. 
Attached is a weekly chart for reference.


----------



## travwj (25 June 2020)

I know longer hold Emerald, and am unsure what happened yesterday day, but it certainly had a good rise in price,  and volume to go with it. 
Hit resistance at 56.5/57 cents, which was another recent high, will be interesting to see if any news comes out about it.
Attached daily chart.
Cheers
Trav


----------



## brerwallabi (31 May 2021)

Emerald has a gold mine in Cambodia, due to commence production this month.
Resource at the Okvau mine estimated at 1.14Moz at 2.0gm/t.
Target of producing 100,000ozs per annum at AISC of US$754 per Oz.
Despite Covid construction and arrival of equipment onsite is virtually complete.
Expectation of 300,000 tons of ore to be stockpiled on ROM ready.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 December 2021)

a bit of coverage on EMR from a newsletter:

Market Cap: $567 million
% Change: 17.22%

_Another miner for whom it’s been an up and down year, Emerald Resources sagged from 90c at the start of the year to just 73c in March as gold stocks lost their lustre.

But Simon Lee’s *Cambodian *gold miner has bounced back after successfully commissioning the 100,000-110,000ozpa Okvau mine, the first large-scale gold mine in the South East Asian nation, in June. _*The mine has a 907,000oz reserve at 2g/t, underpinning a 7 year mine life at over 100,000ozpa.*
_
It looms as another success story for the well-known WA-Singaporean resources investor, a backer of Nick Giorgetta and Mark Clark’s gold businesses whose previous successes including building Great Victoria Gold, Samantha Gold and Equigold into major players.

Hitting commercial spurred a run for the miner through the second half of the year as it ramped up to full production by late September.

Emerald said its all-in sustaining costs were within guidance, with forecasts to produce 25,000-30,000oz a quarter at US$720-780/oz.

The company announced its __*expansion into WA *this month by declaring a recommended takeover offer for privately owned Goldfields explorer Bullseye Mining in an all-share deal worth $117 million. __Bullseye had previously fought off the advances of King of the Hills gold mine owner Red 5 (RED) in 2018._


----------



## noirua (8 October 2022)

Emerald Resources (ASX:EMR) reports significant gold results across projects
					

Emerald Resources (ASX:EMR) has reported “significant” gold exploration results from the Okvau and North Laverton projects.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Emerald Resources (EMR) has reported “significant” gold exploration results from the Okvau and North Laverton projects.

The company has been undertaking extensional drilling at the Okvau gold project in Cambodia, which Emerald said has delivered continuous significant gold mineralisation near existing resources.


----------

